# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] قلب مصر ضيفة ندوة عالم الادارة

## اسكندرانى

ضيفة فوق العادة 

تحمل كم كبير من  الثقافات المتنوعه 

وايضا العلوم المتنوعه 

بل ايضا الهوايات الراقيه 

ضيفتنا 

حاصله على ليسانس آداب قسم علم نفس جامعة القاهرة

حاصله  دبلوم Clinical psychology جامعة القاهرة

 تمهيدي ماجستير 

ليس هذا فقط  بل  تقوم  حاليا بدراسة في 

 آداب إنجليزي الجامعة المفتوحة

 دبلوم الدراسات التربوية من كلية التربية جامعة القاهرة 

 شهادة HR من الجامعة الأمريكية 

والـ HR اختصار لـ Human Resourse التنمية البشرية 



الدورات التدريبيه والكورسات 

كورسات انجليزي من الجامعة الأمريكية
دورة  تنمية البشرية 
دورة إدارة المشروعات 
دورة دراسات الجدوي

سجل حافل بالدراسات والعلوم  المتنوعه 

علم نفس  واداب انجليزى  ودراسات تربوية  ودراسات فى التنمية البشرية 



مجالات العمل ايضا تنوعت 

(خلال فترة الدراسة وبعدها )
العمل التطوعي طوال سنوات الدراسة وما بعدها 

في بعض الجمعيات الاجتماعية وخدمة المجتمع 

(جمعية كاريتاس مصر وجمعية الحق في الحياة )

العمل كباحث مساعد في المركز القومي للبحوث الاجتماعية والجنائية 

العمل كباحث مساعد في المركز القومي للطفولة والأمومة 



(بعد التخرج )
إدارة المشروعات بالصندوق الاجتماعي للتنمية Social Fund 




تفرغت بعد الزواج للاسرة واقامت مشروع  صغير فى البيت 
( كتابة رسائل علمية وأبحاث على الكمبيوتر وترجمة )



العمل الحالى 

مدرسة لغة إنجليزية و موسيقى  لرياض الأطفال

الهوايات 

 القراءة 
الموسيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييقى
عازفة ماهرة على البيانو


يشرفنى ويسعدنى 

ان تكون ضيفتنا فى ندوة عالم الادارة 

قلب مصر

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



قلب العطاء .. قلب مصر 


ننتظرك بفــارغ الصبر حتى نستزيد من علمـك وخبرتــك في الحياة 

ونتمنى لك من قلوبنا التوفيق والسداد ومزيداً من النجاح

والشكر موصول للأخ الفاضل اسكندراني

على اختياره الموفق جداً

تحياتي 

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## loly_h

*بسم الله ماشاء الله زادك الله من فضلة

أختى الغالية قلب مصر

وحقيقة لا عجب أن تكونى بكل هذا  العطاء والرقى  والشفافية

مع العلم والثقافــــــة

إن شاء الله بإنتظار لقاء مميز جدا

وطبعاً كل الشكر لـــ أ/نادر

لإختياراتك الفوق عادية

فى حفظ الرحمن ...*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ادى ادى في معلومات بسمعها لأول مره

طبعاً قلب مصر إنسانه راقيه في كل شئ

أتمنالك النجاح الدائم 

وطبعاً من المنتظرين .. تحياتي

*

----------


## سوما

ما شاء الله .. جميلة جدااااااا المعلومات دى عن قلب مصر  ::$:  أن شاء الله هتكون حلقة جميلة .. :2: 
 :f2:  أختيار موفق يا أ. نادر..  :f:   :f:  سلمت يداك..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

واااااااااااو
قلب مصر........ !!!!!!!!!!!
 :f: 
إختيار رااااائع أستاذ نادر ::no3:: 
وطبعاً أنا من المنتظرييييين 
 :2:

----------


## a_leader

[frame="2 80"]


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



قلب العطاء قلب مصر النابض

قلب مصر تعطى بلا حدود

قلب مصر لكل ابناء مصر

لقاء و لا اروع ولا اجمل

مع لؤلؤة ابناء مصر

القلب الذهبى

قلب مصر



احبت الجميع

فأحبها الجميع

و ننتظر قدومها و نسعد بحديثها

نادر

ألف ألف شكر لأنك اتحت للجميع الفرصة

للتعرف على كنز من كنوز مصر

قلب العطاء

قلب مصر



 :f2: [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


فى البداية لا يسعنى الا ان اقدم الشكر لك على استجابتك الكريمة  لهذه الندوة 

وكم احترت فى الاسئلة التى اعدها لحضرتك 

لاننى وجدت تنوع فريد ومعلومات قيمة تحتاج كل منها الى ندوة مستقله 

فى البداية اسمحى لى ببعض الاسئلة البسيطه لحين تجهيز باقى الاسئلة 



ماهو نوع عملك تحديدا فى الصندوق الاجتماعى ؟

هل حقق الصندوق الاجتماعى الهدف من انشاءه ؟

ماهى المعوقات التى تواجة الشباب فى التعامل مع الصندوق ؟

بماذا تنصحى الشباب المقبل على العمل الحر ؟

ماهى مقومات نجاح رجل اعمال او سيدة اعمال ؟



مرة اخرى اتوجه لك بالشكر 

ولى عوده مرات اخرى باسئلة اخرى

----------


## a_leader

نيجوا بئه للأسئلة

- الدراسة و العمل و الزواج معادلة صعبة

كيف نجحت قلب مصر فى حلها ؟

-  ماذا استفادت قلب مصر فى حياتها من العمل الاجتماعى ؟

- علم النفس , الموسيقى , لغات , ادارة اعمال و تنمية بشرية و دراسة جدوى

هل سوق العمل فى مصر هو من حدد اتجاهات قلب مصر فتغيرها حسب متطلباته ؟

- ارى علاقة وثيقة بين كل مؤهلاتك و عملك الحالى فهل تتفقين معى ؟

راجع تانى يا قلب مصر 

تحياتى و تقديرى ,,

----------


## jasmine rose

يسعدني كثيرا التعرف على شخصية رائعة بهذه الخبرات  :2:  
شكرا أخي على إتاحة هذه الفرصة  :f:  
تحياتي و تقديري,, 
ياسميــن  :f:

----------


## مصطفى سلام

سعيد كل السعادة بهذا اللقاء الذى سيكون – بإذن الله ممتعا – مع نجمة متألقة فى سماء منتدانا الغالى ، حازت – إلى جوار الرقى الخلقى – مستوى القمة فى العلم ، و جمعت – بجوار الذوق السامى – تنوعا رائعا فى الخبرة ، فكانت نموذجا لكل أبناء مصر ، يحتذيه من يرنو إلى المكانة الاجتماعية العالية .
و للكريم النبيل الأستاذ " اسكندرانى " كل تقديرى لهذا الاختيار الرائع .
هل تسمح سيدتى قلب مصر لى بأن أطرح عليها سؤالا ؟
* العمل التطوعى قبل عام 1952 – كان ركنا من أركان العمل الوطنى و الاجتماعى ، قبل أن تتولاه الدولة نيابة عن كل المواطنين  ، دليلى على ذلك أسماء رسخت فى تاريخ مصر من أمثال هدى شعراوى و سيزا نبراوى ، و غيرهما ، و كذلك الكثير من المشروعات القومية التى ما زالت صروحا شامخة فى المجتمع و التى تمت بجهود تطوعية .
و السؤال : ما مدى تأثير العمل التطوعى – كما ً و كيفا ً – فى الحراك الاجتماعى الآن ، و هل له دور مؤثر ؟ و ما هى مجالاته ؟ .
و لماذا – لم تظهر قيادات على مستوى العظيمتين هدى شعراوى و سيزا نبراوى ، رغم اتساع مجالات الميديا التى تتيح لها الانتشار ؟
ما مدى مشاركة الرجل للمرأة فى هذا المجال ؟
مصطفى سلام

----------


## رحمة

اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وفقكِ الله بكل حياتك ومتعكِ بالصحة و السعادة فى ظل أسرتك الكريمة 
و أسأل الله أن يجعل لكل فتاة و سيدة مسلمة  مصرية نفس الحماس و الحب للعلم النافع 
و أشكر الأستاذ إسكندرانى لإتاحة الفرصة لهذا الحوار الطيب 

سؤالى هو :
لكل منا صعاب مرت بحياته و أزمات كانت عقبة فى طريق نجاحه
ما هى الصعاب التى مرت بها قلب مصر و كيف تغلبتِ عليها ؟
 كيف يواجه شباب مصر الأزمات الإقتصادية و عدم إتاحة فرص مناسبة  للعمل ؟
 و نصيحة تقدمينها لرجال أعمال طمعوا فى المزيد على حساب بلدهم مصر .
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

أخى الكريم 
أسكندرانى

مجهود رائع وإختيار موفق لشخصية أعتقد أننا سوف نستفيد من علمها جميعا
شكرا لدعوتك لى لحضور هذه الندوة
ويسعدنى التواجد بينكم 
فأهلا بكِ قلب مصر
 
والسؤال الذى أريد طرحه على الضيفة الكريمة
ماالمفهوم الصحيح للعولمة من وجه نظرك بمزاياها وعيوبها
وهل تصلح لمجتمعنا بتركيبته الإجتماعية والنفسية؟
مع أطيب أمنياتى لك بدوام التقدم والرقى
دمتِ بخير
فراشة

----------


## القواس

*السلام على من اتبع الهدى

الأخت الفاضله

قلب مصر

أولا نورتي
ثانيا لا أستطيع التعبير عن فرحتي لوجود شخص في الصندوق الاجتماعي هنا
يجيب عن أسئلتي 
ثالثا لي استفسارات بشأن الدرجات العلميه خاصتك و تأثيرها على سوق العمل بالنسبه لك

و أولا و أخيرا
الشكر و التقدير
لمشجع الاتحاد
أستاذ
نادر*

----------


## لميس الامام

الاستاذ الفاضل اسكندراني 

تحياتي الخالصة لك وشكري العميق لنشاطك اللامحدود في هذه القاعة الرائعة  ولاستضافة الاخت الغالية قلب مصر 
والتي لا أشك لحظة في ان استمتاعنا بلقاءها هنا سيكون شاملا على قدر
ثقافتها وخبراتها العلمية والعملية ..يسرني بل ويشرفني هذا اللقاء مع هذه النجمة الساطعة في سماء ابناء مصر ...ان اطرح بعض التساؤلات في مجال التخصص النفسي الذي حصلت عليه قلب مصر في عالم الصحة النفسية لاطفال لمصابين بأمراض مستعصية قد تمنعهم من مشاطرة اقرانهم الطبيعين اللعب والحركة بل وحتى استكمال الدراسة


ولتسمح لي باستفسار وليس بسؤال..كوني اعمل في قسم يشمل علاج ورعاية الاطفال المصابين بالداء الخبيث في مشفى يعد من أهم مشافي المملكة العربية السعودية ..الى جانب مركز ابحاثه العالى المستوى..

الى أي مدى تسهم الرعاية النفسية في علاج هؤلاء الاطفال المصاين بالامراض المستعصية سواء كانت الداء الخبيث ام مرضى القلب وامراض اخرى لا حصر لها تمنعهم من مغادرة المستشفى لفترة قد تطول الى فترات طويلة..وكيف تساهم ايضا العناية النفس صحية في رفع الروح المعنوية للاطفال حين يفقدون القدرة على التمازج مع المجتمع الطفولي الطبيعي لاطفال حباهم الله بالصحة والنشاط؟

اتمنى الا يري احدا من احبتي هنا ما نراه وما نعانيه من مجرد التعامل مع هؤلاء المرضى الابرياء..

اشكر قلب مصر مقدما على ابداء الرأي وإسداء النصح...

وأهلا بك دائما دائرة معرفة متحركة تزيد من تثقيفنا في المجال النفسي والموسيقي والعملي..

مودتي 

لميس الامام

----------


## سابرينا

*ما أجمل من اخترت استاذى اسكندرانى 
ليس فقط لانها قلب المنتدى ولكن لانها صاحبة كل ما ذكرت
فهى ضيفة تستحق اننقف احتراما لها فأمراة بكل هذه الخبرات 
لابد أن تكون زوجة وام عظيمة فعلا لقاء مميز وممتع مع قلب المنتدى 

بس ممكن كام سؤال على الماشى 





			
				حاصله على ليسانس آداب قسم علم نفس جامعة القاهرة
			
		

فى طفولتى كنت احلم ان اكون طيبية امراض نفسية ولكنى لم استطع تحقيق 
هذا الحلم ولم حتى ارضى رغبتى فى الاطلاع على هذا البحر الواسع 
فلو امكن ان تدلينى على اسماء كتب مدخل لعلم النفس (بدون تعقيد )





			
				دورة إدارة المشروعات 
			
		

لو اعتبرا مجزا ان كل انسان منا مشروع فكيف له ان 
يقوم بادارة نفسه (كمشروع ) وفقا لدورة ادارة المشروعات 
ليكون مشروعا ناجاحا

سؤالين كده على الماشى بس راجعه تانى عشان اسأل كمان*

----------


## atefhelal

*شدنى من جملة الخبرات التى تميزت بها الأخت الفاضلة "قلب مصر" عملها كباحث مساعد فى المركز القومى للطفولة والأمومة* .. فتذكرت مشكلة عامة يعانى منها الكثير من الآباء مع حدوث الإنفصال بالطلاق عن الأمهات  .. وهى مشكلة حق رؤية الصغير لغير الحاضن وهى حق للصغير قبل أن يكون حقا لأحد الوالدين اللذين انفصلا بالطلاق ... وخاصة بعد أن تم رفع سن حضانة الأم للصغير إلى 15 عاما يتم تخيير الصغير بعدها بالبقاء مع أمه وأهل أمه أو بالبقاء مع أبيه وأهله لأبيه .. ! .. وأجاز الأزهر الشريف من خلال مجمع البحوث الإسلامية ذلك بقوله أنه لايوجد نص قطعى فى الشريعة الإسلامية يتعلق بتحديد سن الحضانة ، وعلى ذلك فإن رفع سن الحضانة إلى 15 عاما لايخالف الشريعة الإسلامية ... وتعجبت عندئذ وقلت فى نفسى : طالما أنه لايوجد نص قطعى يستندون إليه أو يقيسون عليه فلماذا لايتركون هذا الأمر لأهل العلم والإختصاص من علماء الإجتماع وعلماء نفس الطفل ورجال القانون والقضاء ...

وبمراجعة الشروط التى يجب أن تتوفر فى الحاضنة ، والتى لو فُقد واحدا منها لم تكن الأم أهلا للحضانة ، نجد أنه على رأس تلك الشروط أن تكون أمينة على الصغير ، فلو كانت تشتغل عنه بالخروج من منزلها فى أكثر الأوقات لم تكن أهلا للحضانة ، لأنه يضيع عندها بسبب ذلك. وجاء فى فقه السنة للشيخ سيد سابق : أن الأم أحق بالولد من أبيه لعدة أسباب من بينها أن عندها من الوقت ماليس عند الأب ( السيد سابق /فقه السنة / المجلد الثانى / فى موضوع الحضانة) . وانشغال الأم  بعملها هو ظاهرة جديدة  طرأت على أحوال المرأة فى العصر الحالى لم تكن موجودة فى عصر تدوين الفقه ، حيث كانت الأم هى الأولى بحضانة ورعاية الصغار لأنها كانت محبوسة فى البيت ولاتخرج للعمل ، وكان إنفاق الزوج على زوجته مقابل احتباسها وقرارها فى بيته وتدبير منزله وحضانة أطفاله (السيد سابق /فقه السنة ). وكان يجب على فقهاء الشريعة الإسلامية تجديد فقههم مع تغير أحوال المرأة فى العصر الحالى ومنافستها للرجال ومزاحمتها لهم فى كل مجالات الحياة العامة ، وانشغالها عن بيتها وصغارها بطموحاتها الخاصة . .. فالشريعة الإسلامية شريعة سمحاء منفتحة على مايرد من قضايا تتغير مع الزمان والمكان وأحوال الناس ومصلحتهم ، وما يحدث من تغير وتطور فى شأن ذلك . *وهنا ألتمس الرأى والتعليق من الأخت الفاضلة "قلب مصر" من واقع خبرتها فى المركز القومى للأمومة والطفولة ومن واقع كونها أما قبل ذلك .*

الشيئ الآخر ... أليس من العيب الإجتماعى والخلقى  الخطير وضع حق استضافة غير الحاضن لصغيره ببيته ولمدة 15 عاما فى يد الأم وحدها   ... فإن اختلفا فى هذا الشأن أو لم يتفقا  ذهب غير الحاضن للقضاء ليحكم له بثلاث ساعات رؤية أسبوعية فى مكان عام  لايليق بأى مرحلة عمرية يمر بها الصغير إلى أن يبلغ الخامسة عشر ، ويتم ذلك تحت رقابة من الأم أو تحت رقابة واحد من أهلها ... أليس هذا الإنسان الذى وضع نظام الرؤية  قد أساء بهذا الشكل للرجال جميعا كما أساء لصغارهم من الأطفال  حين وضع قانونا ونظاما يعتبر فيه أن النساء جميعهن ملائكة وأن الرجال جميعهم شياطين وطغاة وخاطفين لصغارهم ... ألا يعلم أنه بهذا النظام قد أضر كثيرا بالصغير حين عزله وجعله متوحدا بقوقعة أمه المتوترة غالبا بعد الطلاق . أليس الأب المسكين غير الحاضن هو صاحب الولاية الشرعية على صغيره طبقا لكل المذاهب الإسلامية .. فاختزل  قانون الرؤية الحالى واجباته كلها للأسف فى واجب واحد فقط هو الإنفاق على صغيره وعلى ماتتكلفة حضانته من مسكن أو أجر مسكن وكذلك على الإلتزام بأجر شهرى لحاضنته .. وعندما يلزمه القانون بدفع أجر حاضنة صغيره ، بما يعنى صراحة أن الأب غير الحاضن يستأجر الأم الحاضنة لرعاية صغيره مقابل أجر .. أليس تبعا لذلك أن من حقه شرعا متابعة حسن رعاية صغيره والحكم على التى تم استئجارها لتلك الرعاية فى هذا الشأن ... 
طبعا لاانكر وجود النضج والتحضر فى بعض الأمهات والآباء ، ومع نضجهم وتحضرهم يتم حل جميع تلك المشاكل بطريقة متحضرة مهذبة تصب فى مصلحة الصغار من الأطفال .. ولكن للأسف يضيع الصغير وتتعقد أموره نفسيا واجتماعيا  مع كثرة ظاهرة الطلاق التى تشيع فيها كراهية الأم لأبيه حيث يغلب عليها اتصافها حب الكيد والإنتقام منه ( وذلك هو الغالب فى معظم حالات الطلاق ). ومع وضع حق رؤية الأب لصغيره فى يد امرأة كارهة لأبيه تسعى للكيد به والإنتقام منه واستخدام صغيرها فى هذا الشأن سلاحا فتاكا فى يدها .. أليس فى هذا الضياع الكامل والخطير لأطفال يزداد عددهم مع الأيام مع كثرة حالات الطلاق ...  والسؤال لماذا يعتبر واضعوا قوانين الأحوال الشخصية أن النساء جميعهن ملائكة ومظلومات ، وأن الرجال جميعهم شياطين وطغاة ... 
*أتمنى أن أسمع رأى الأخت الفاضلة العزيزة "قلب مصر" وسوف أكون سعيد جدا إن شاركها بالرأى أيضا أمهات أخريات من زميلات المنتدى الفاضلات ...*

----------


## لمسه

الاخت الغالية قلب مصر 

الجميله ام يوسف


أكيد انا سعيد جدا انى اكون هنا فى هذا السرح العظيم

والف الف شكر ااستاذ ى الفاضل اسكندراني 

 والف شكر على مجهود الرائع الواضح

وإختيار موفق لشخصية أعتقد أننا سوف نستفيد من علمها جميعا
شكرا لدعوتك لى لحضور هذه الندوة
ويسعدنى التواجد بينكم 

وساكتفى بالمشاهده فانى ارى الاسئله نازله كتير على ام يوسف كان الله بعونهاااااااا


قلب مصر ضيفة ندوة عالم الادارة


اخى العزيز اشكرك على سعة صدرك  واخيرا عرفت اسرق لك تنسيييق
ههههههههههههههه

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

اختي الغالية .. قلب مصر
 ماشاء الله قلما وفكرا 
وروحا وقلبا 
حقا اخي إسكندراني لقد توّجتنا نحن معرفتنا 
بها  بلقاء أخوي رائع .. 
اختيار راائع..والضيفة اروووع..
اختي الحبيبة قلب مصر...
يسعدني وجودك  هنا ..
لنستمتع بعبق مشاعر ك المعطرة قلب مصر..
ونقاء قلبك غاليتي ..
ومن قلبي المحب لكِ..
اتمنى لك كل التألق والتوفيق ..*

----------


## قلب مصر

أخي العزيز النبيل إسكندراني  :f: 
مهما تحدثت عن كرم ونبل أخلاقك فلن أوفيك أبدا حقك أخي الكريم
فمحاولاتك الدؤوبة وجهودك الصادقة للم الشمل ورأب الصدع في العلاقات الإنسانية
جزاؤها عند الله وحده
أشكرك أخي النبيل مع عجز قلمي عن إيفائك الشكر الواجب
وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنك وظن جميع أخواتي وأخواني من أبناء مصر الأحباء
ومع هذه المقدمة الرائعة التي استهللت بها الندوة
اسمح لي أن أهديك وأهدي جميع أبناء مصر
هذه الباقة البيضاء النقية
جعل الله أيامكم جميعا بلون هذا الورد


أتمنى أن أكون ضيفة خفيفة عليكم جميعا
وألا أصيبكم بالملل 
أخي النبيل اسكندراني أشكرك على تحملك وصبرك وجهدك
بارك الله فيك

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> 
> 
> 
> قلب العطاء .. قلب مصر 
> 
> 
> ننتظرك بفــارغ الصبر حتى نستزيد من علمـك وخبرتــك في الحياة 
> 
> ...


الأخ الفاضل أيمن خطاب  :f: 
أشكرك على ترحيبك الرقيق ودعواتك الكريمة
وإن شاء الله أكون عند حسن ظنكم جميعا
مع شكري وتقديري
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *بسم الله ماشاء الله زادك الله من فضلة
> 
> أختى الغالية قلب مصر
> 
> وحقيقة لا عجب أن تكونى بكل هذا  العطاء والرقى  والشفافية
> 
> مع العلم والثقافــــــة
> 
> إن شاء الله بإنتظار لقاء مميز جدا
> ...


المبدعة المتميزة الحبيبة لولي  :f: 
ربنا يكرمك على كلامك الجميل
أسعدني وجودك المتألق
وبشكرك على التصميم الجميل والصور الرائعة
بارك الله فيكي يارب

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *ادى ادى في معلومات بسمعها لأول مره
> 
> طبعاً قلب مصر إنسانه راقيه في كل شئ
> 
> أتمنالك النجاح الدائم 
> 
> وطبعاً من المنتظرين .. تحياتي
> 
> *


هايدي الشقية  :f: 

بشكرك على تواجدك وكلامك الجميل

سعيدة بوجودك ويارب تنجحي في حياتك ومستقبلك وكل خطواتك إن شاء الله

 :f2: 




> ما شاء الله .. جميلة جدااااااا المعلومات دى عن قلب مصر  أن شاء الله هتكون حلقة جميلة ..
>  أختيار موفق يا أ. نادر..   سلمت يداك..



سوما الرقيقة  :f: 
أنتي الأجمل ودايما قلمك الجميل بيضيف على كل المشاركات تألق 
ألف شكر 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> واااااااااااو
> قلب مصر........ !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> إختيار رااااائع أستاذ نادر
> وطبعاً أنا من المنتظرييييين


الجميلة جيهان  :f: 
بشكرك على تواجدك ويارب مكونش اتأخرت  :good: 
سعيدة بيكي يا جيهان وفي انتظارك دايما 
مع تحياتي وتقديري
 :f2: 


> [frame="2 80"]
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> 
> قلب العطاء قلب مصر النابض
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم ليدر :f: 
بشكرك على هذه المشاركة الرائعة
وكلماتك الجميلة
وصدقني الفرصة أتت لي أن ألتقي معكم في هذه الندوة وأستفيد من مشاركتكم الجميلة
ويارب أكون عند حسن ظنكم 
أشكرك أخي الكريم
بارك الله فيك
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> اختى العزيزة 
> قلب مصر 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> فى البداية لا يسعنى الا ان اقدم الشكر لك على استجابتك الكريمة  لهذه الندوة 
> 
> وكم احترت فى الاسئلة التى اعدها لحضرتك 
> 
> ...


أخي الكريم إسكندراني  :f: 
في البداية أحب أشكر حضرتك على منحك هذا الشرف الكبير لي بإستضافتي في هذه الندوة القيمة
لقد ترددت كثيرا في البداية أن أكون بندوة مقامة في قاعة رجال الأعمال وشعرت أنني أقل بكثير من أن أتحدث عن عالم الإدارة ورجال الأعمال
ولكن  تشجيع حضرتك المستمر لي منحني شرف التجربة وأتمنى أن أكون قدر ما كتبت وأكون عند حسن ظن حضرتك دائما

نيجي للأسئلة وربنا يستر  :gp: 




ماهو نوع عملك تحديدا فى الصندوق الاجتماعى ؟

عملي في الصندوق الاجتماعي كان ينشق لقسمين 
أول قسم ميداني ويختص بمتابعة المستفيدين الذين حصلوا بالفعل على قروض من الصندوق الاجتماعي
ومتابعة المشاكل التي تمر بهم إذا حدث لهم تعثر في السداد وإقامة المعارض المختلفة لمشروعاتهم 
والقسم الآخر مكتبي ويختص بمقابلة المستفيدين الجدد الذين يرغبون في الحصول على قرض من الصندوق الاجتماعي وإعداد دراسة جدوى مبدأية لهم على الكمبيوتر ومن ثم مناقشتها مع المسئول المختص بتسهيل إجراءات القروض


هل حقق الصندوق الاجتماعى الهدف من انشاءه ؟
في الفترة التي عملت بها في الصندوق وهي الفترة من عام 1993 - حتى عام 1999 اعتقد أن الصندوق الاجتماعي حقق قدرا كبيرا من أهدافه التي كان يرنوا إليها وهي توزيع المبالغ الموجودة به على البنوك ومن ثم توزيعها كقروض على الشباب لإقامة مشروعات مختلفة تساعد في تنمية المجتمع
والنهوض بالحرف الصغيرة وتنميتها ومساعدة صغار رجال الأعمال على إقامة مشروعات خاصة بهم
ومساعدة الشباب كي يتجهوا بفكرهم بعيدا عن روتين الحياة الوظيفية المعتادة وتشجيعهم على إقامة مشروعات خاصة بهم ولو على مستوى صغير 
ولكن بالطبع حدثت معوقات كثيرة أعاقت الوصول لأهداف الصندوق الاجتماعي بشكل كبير ، وهي ما سنتحدث عنها لاحقا بإذن الله


ماهى المعوقات التى تواجة الشباب فى التعامل مع الصندوق ؟
في الفترة التي عملت فيها في الصندوق كانت المعوقات التي تقابل الشباب في تعاملهم مع الصندوق تأتي دائما من البنوك التي كنا نتعامل معها والمتولية صرف القروض للشباب
لأن المستفيد كان يأتي للصندوق ونقوم بمقابلته وإجراء دراسة جدوى له ونتأكد من أوراقه واستحقاقه للقرض ، وعندما يذهب المستفيد للبنك تبدأ المشاكل لأن البنك يطلب منه ضمانات بقيمة القرض كي يعطيه القرض المطلوب 
وفي الغالب طبعا وبنسبة 95 % من الشباب القادم لا يملك أي ضمانات كي يقدمها للبنوك 
ومن هنا كانت دائما تبدأ المشاكل مع الصندوق والبنك
وكأننا ندور في حلقة مفرغة
وثاني المعوقات التي كانت تقابل الشباب في تعاملهم مع الصندوق تتمثل في تعثر بعض المستفيدين في سداد قيمة القرض نتيجة لعدم استطاعتهم تسويق منتجاتهم 
وبخصوص هذه النقطة بالتحديد أقام الصندوق إدارة كاملة للمعارض كانت تتعاقد مع المستفيدين على تسويق منتجاتهم محليا وخارجيا وفتح أسواق دولية لهم في الخارج وذلك بإقامة معارض داخلية ودولية 
ونجحت نجاح كبير في تسهيل تسويق المنتجات الراكدة محليا 


بماذا تنصحى الشباب المقبل على العمل الحر ؟
النصيحة الأولى هي أن يتأكد من أن مشروعه والمنتج الذي سيبادر بطرحه يحتاجه السوق المحلي وأنه سيستطيع تسويق منتجاته في المستقبل
حتى لا يفاجئ بأنه أخذ قرض من الصندوق وأنشئ مشروعا وتكدست لديه منتجاته ولا يستطيع تسويقها محليا أو دوليا
والنصيحة الثانية هي أن يتأكد من أن القيمة الفعلية  لمنتجه ستكون إلى حد ما قريبة من تكلفة الإنتاج في السوق المحلي حتى لا يفاجئ بأن المنتج قد تم تكلفته بقيمة تجعل سعره مرتفعا عن نظيره في السوق المحلي برغم احتياج السوق لهذا المنتج وحينها أيضا سيمر بأزمة تسويق المنتج



ماهى مقومات نجاح رجل اعمال او سيدة اعمال ؟


في رأيي  أن أولى المقومات التي يجب أن يتحلى بها رجل الأعمال أو سيدة الأعمال هي الصبر والمثابرة
لأن النجاح لا يأتي مرة واحدة أو ينتظرنا على الأبواب 
ولكنه يحتاج إلى النحت على الصخر حتى يثبت الإنسان جدارته لاستحقاق هذا النجاح
ولن يتحقق ذلك إلا بالصبر والمثابرة وتحمل الفشل أكثر من مرة حتى يذوق الإنسان حلاوة النجاح
والثقة بالنفس هامة جدا لرجل الأعمال حتى يكون على يقين دائم بأنه سيستطيع تحقيق أهدافه
والأمل الدائم  حتى لا تتسرب إلى روحه حالات اليأس المصاحبة للفشل في البدايات





> مرة اخرى اتوجه لك بالشكر 
> 
> ولى عوده مرات اخرى باسئلة اخرى


أخي النبيل اسكندراني  :f:  
دعني أتوجه لحضرتك بالشكر على استضافتي في هذه الندوة الرائعة
وفي انتظار حضرتك دائما

----------


## اموووله

:f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
الاستاذة القديرة والقلب الكبير 

قلب مصر 

 :f2:  :f2: 

سعيده بتعرفى واقترابى من  حضرتك

 للتعرف على هذا الكام الهائل من المعرفة 

المغلفة باطار من الاخلاق والذوق والعطاء الذى لا ينقطع 


 :f2:  :f2: 

واشكر استاذى الغالى 
اسكندرانى 

على اختياره المميز 

وعلى كل موضوعاته ومجهوده فى المنتدى 

 :f2:  :f2: 

اسمحيلى بسؤال واحد فقط 

حضرتك تعملى الان فى روضة اطفال 
وعملتى فى السابق فى الصندوق الاجتماعى 

بين فئة الاطفال وفئة الشباب

كباحثة اجتماعية  

ماهو الاسلوب الامثل لتوصيل معلوماتك وتحقيق الهدف بين الفئتين 


 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى

تحية ممزوجة بعبق الشكر والإمتنان
لكل موضوعاتك التى تثرى أرجاء المنتدى
وتلك الأفكار السامقة النابعة من شخصية محترمة مثلك
وكلنا نثنى على دروك المؤثر بالمنتدى
وكل باقات الشكر
لإستضافتك شخصية نبيلة مثل أختنا القديرة

قلب مصر
فهى عنوان للرقى والنبل
وصرح بارع بالتعامل وجديرة برأب اى صدع
 وتملك من مساحات التسامح كثيراالى جانب
ارائها الرائعة المثقفة الفلسفية
بكل طروحاتها وردودها المنطقية
التى تحمل بين طياتها طابع خاص ينم ويعبر 
عن شخصها النبيل الألق
فكم هى سعادتى بالتعرف عن قرب على جوانب
هامة من شخصيتك النبيلة غاليتى
فاسمحى لى بمجاورتك هنا للمعرفه والإستزادة
بكل الجوانب التى تهمنى وتُشبع ذائقتى

وأسمحى لى بطرح سؤال بسيط
بما أنك الان تمارسى عملك كمعلمة برياض الأطفال
وانا أشارككِ الوظيفة لكنى أتعامل من خلال الوجدان والموهبه
ولكن لمرحلة عمرية أكبر
ولكننى أرى ان مرحلة رياض الأطفال وان كانت لا تحظى بسبل الأهتمام
كمثيلاتها من مراحل التعليم المختلفه الا وأنها أهمهم وأخطرهم
وأصعبهم لانها تتعامل مع مرحله عمرية لا تنتمى لكل ناضج ولكنه بمرحلة
التكوين 
فهل تسمحى حبيبتى أن تحدثينا عن تلك المرحلة وخواصها
وكيفية التعامل معها والسلبيات التى تواجهك من حيث الإعداد والتخطيط
بالخطة التعليمية ومدى الأهتمام بخطة الوزارة لهذه المرحلة ؟؟؟؟
وهل هناك فرق واضح وملموس بينها وبين المرحلى الأساسية بالتعليم  ؟؟؟

وهذا يكفى حتى لا أجدهك هههههههههههههه
حقيقى أتمنى ان يطول اللقاء والإستماع لحديثك الشيق

بإنتظارك دوما غاليتى

مع تحيتــــــى*

----------


## قلب مصر

> نيجوا بئه للأسئلة
> 
> - الدراسة و العمل و الزواج معادلة صعبة
> 
> كيف نجحت قلب مصر فى حلها ؟
> 
> -  ماذا استفادت قلب مصر فى حياتها من العمل الاجتماعى ؟
> 
> - علم النفس , الموسيقى , لغات , ادارة اعمال و تنمية بشرية و دراسة جدوى
> ...


أهلا بيك أخي العزيز ليدر  :f: 
منورني بأسئلتك الجميلة  :f2: 

نيجي للرد  :: 
- الدراسة و العمل و الزواج معادلة صعبة

كيف نجحت قلب مصر فى حلها ؟

مين قال أن الزواج والعمل والدراسة معادلة صعبة 
هما ممكن يكونوا معادلة صعبة لو أطراف المعادلة مفيش بينهم حب وتفاهم وتحمل مسئولية لكن أي معادلة صعبة ممكن حلها بالمشاعر الطيبة والحب
والحمد لله وجود زوجي في حياتي أثر علي كثيرا وساعدني على تجاوز الصعوبات التي مررت بها ومساندته النفسية لي كانت أكبر دعم للإستمرار في تحقيق المعادلة الصعبة
يكفي أنني عندما كنت أمر بلحظات ضعف نتيجة الضغوط التي أمر بها في العمل من جهة والأولاد ومتطلباتهم اليومية من جهة أخرى أجده دائما بجانبي يشجعني على الإستمرار وعدم اليأس والاستسلام لفكرة ترك العمل التي كانت تراودني في قليل من الأحيان نتيجة الضغوط التي أمر بها ويذكرني بحبي وعشقي لهذه المهنة وأنها رغبتي من البداية وحلمى الذي يجب أن أدافع عنه ..
وله الحق في هذا تماما لأنه يعلم كم الندم الذي كنت سأشعر به نتيجة اتخاذي أي قرار متسرع 

-  ماذا استفادت قلب مصر فى حياتها من العمل الاجتماعى ؟

العمل الاجتماعي بيغير في شخصية الإنسان بشكل كبير
وبيستفيد منه على جميع المستويات العقلية والمعرفية والنفسية
بالنسبة لمدى استفادتي في حياتي من خلال احتكاكي بنماذج مختلفة في الجمعيات الاجتماعية
أشعر أنني ازددت صبرا في التعامل مع البشر ازددت وعيا في كيفية التعامل مع الأطفال وأن التعامل معهم لا يمكن قولبته في قالب تعليمي ثابت وجامد ولكنه قالب مرن يتشكل بمدى درجة معرفتك بالطفل  وشخصيته
وفروقاته الفردية عن باقي أقرانه
ازددت خبرة ومعرفة بنماذج البشر المختلفة وأصبحت أكثر بطئا في الحكم على من أتعامل معهم من البشر

والحقيقة حاولت أطبق كل دا على أسرتي وأطفالي وتعاملاتي معاهم ومش هقدر أقول أني نجخت بشكل مثالي لكني بحاول

- علم النفس , الموسيقى , لغات , ادارة اعمال و تنمية بشرية و دراسة جدوى

هل سوق العمل فى مصر هو من حدد اتجاهات قلب مصر فتغيرها حسب متطلباته ؟

هههههههه ايوة أنا عارفة أنها شوية حاجات ملخبطة بس أنا حقول لحضرتك القصة بالظبط

بالنسبة لعلم النفس دا كان إختيار والدي لدراستي وإصراره على عدم دراستي الموسيقى في كلية تربية موسيقية  أو الكونسرفتوار حتى لا أصبح مدرسة موسيقى بعد ذلك  :: 

إدارة الأعمال ودراسة الجدوى دا كان مجال شغلي واللي الحمد لله اكتسبت فيه خبرة كبيرة ساعدتني على معرفة أشياء كتيرة في حياتي

التنمية البشرية مجال واسع وخصب وبيمد الإنسان بمعلومات هايلة وسعيدة قوي أني بتعلم فيه حاجات كتير بتنمي نفسي ومداركي العقلية

اللغات كانت شرط مهم لتحقيق حلمي وهو الموسيقى
يعني كان لازم أكون مدرسة انجليزي في المدرسة حتى استطيع تدريس الموسيقى لأني لست بمتخصصة وحاصلة على شهادة من كلية تربية موسيقية حتى يتم تعييني في المدرسة كمدرسة موسيقى   :4: 

الموسيقى هيا محور حياتي وأكتر حاجة حبيتها واتمنيت أنها تكون هوايتي وعملي وكل حاجة :f: 

وبكدة ميكونش سوق العمل هو اللي حدد اختياراتي وتنوعها لكن اللي حددها ميولي الشخصية ومدى رغبتي الأكيدة في تحقيق حلمي القديم بأني اشتغل في مجال الموسيقى والتدريس ..

- ارى علاقة وثيقة بين كل مؤهلاتك و عملك الحالى فهل تتفقين معى ؟
نعم أتفق مع حضرتك في هذا الرأي تماما 
وكل ما درسته وعملته في السابق له علاقة وثيقة بعملي الحالي
فالتعامل مع الأطفال  تتطلب مني أن استحضر كل ما تعلمته ومررت به من خبرات حياتي
ووظفته في تعاملي مع الأطفال وأكيد لو كنت بدأت حياتي مع الأطفال من البداية بدون المرور بكل هذه الخبرات كان تعاملي معهم سيكون مختلف ولن يكون بهذا الشكل الآن
وخصوصا أن علاقتي مع أطفالي في المدرسة تعدت كونها علاقة مُدرسة بأبناءها الطلبة 
وأصبحت تمثل لهم ولي جزءا لا يتجزأ من حياتنا سويا وأصبحنا نشكل سويا وجدان بعضنا البعض 
يؤثرون في وأتأثر بهم 
ويكفيني أني لازلت على علاقة بأغلبهم بالرغم من انتهاء فترة الدراسة ولا يمر علي يوما إلا وأتحدث مع بعضهم تليفونيا يسألون على وأسأل عليهم ويظل رباط الحب موصول بيننا


أخي العزيز ليدر بشكرك كثيرا على أسئلتك الراقية الجميلة
وفي انتظارك دائما بالرائع من أسئلتك 
لك مني كل تقدير واحترام

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> يسعدني كثيرا التعرف على شخصية رائعة بهذه الخبرات  
> شكرا أخي على إتاحة هذه الفرصة  
> تحياتي و تقديري,, 
> ياسميــن


أختي الرقيقة ياسمين  :f: 
اهلا بيكي معانا في الندوة سعيدة بوجودك جدا
ويزيدني شرفا التعرف على حضرتك
لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام
 :f2:

----------


## القواس

> عملي في الصندوق الاجتماعي كان ينشق لقسمين 
> أول قسم ميداني ويختص بمتابعة المستفيدين الذين حصلوا بالفعل على قروض من الصندوق الاجتماعي
> ومتابعة المشاكل التي تمر بهم إذا حدث لهم تعثر في السداد وإقامة المعارض المختلفة لمشروعاتهم 
> والقسم الآخر مكتبي ويختص بمقابلة المستفيدين الجدد الذين يرغبون في الحصول على قرض من الصندوق الاجتماعي وإعداد دراسة جدوى مبدأية لهم على الكمبيوتر ومن ثم مناقشتها مع المسئول المختص بتسهيل إجراءات القروض
> 
> 
> هل حقق الصندوق الاجتماعى الهدف من انشاءه ؟
> في الفترة التي عملت بها في الصندوق وهي الفترة من عام 1993 - حتى عام 1999 اعتقد أن الصندوق الاجتماعي حقق قدرا كبيرا من أهدافه التي كان يرنوا إليها وهي توزيع المبالغ الموجودة به على البنوك ومن ثم توزيعها كقروض على الشباب لإقامة مشروعات مختلفة تساعد في تنمية المجتمع
> والنهوض بالحرف الصغيرة وتنميتها ومساعدة صغار رجال الأعمال على إقامة مشروعات خاصة بهم
> ...


*السلام عليكم

أختي الفاضله

قلب مصر

أنا من المتعاملين مع الصندوق الاجتماعي منذ 2004 

أولا 

ما الداعي لبروتستو فلس و ورقه تفيد بعدم الحصول على أرض خريجيين و يجب أن يكون هناك مستلزم انتاج بفاتوره زي جهاز كومبيوتر؟

لماذا يجب أن يكون المتقدم غير مطلوب عسكريا ؟

ثانيا

لماذا  تم جعل الاعفاء الضريبي على النشاط مساوي للقرض بعد أن كان مفتوح؟

ثالثا

لماذا الفائده 7% على القروض أقل من 50 ألف و 9% على القروض فوق 50 ألف؟

رابعا

أنتي تتحدثين عن دراسة الجدوى هل هي أساسيه في الورق لأني لم أقدم دراسة جدوى و حصلت على القرض يمكن عشان الضمانات موجوده و ده مجرد روتين ؟؟

ملحوظه

لا يوجد أموال الأن في الصندوق لأني تقدمت لتجديد القرض و أخبروني بعدم وجود أموال فمن أين يأتي التمويل مصري أم عربي أم صندوق النقد الدولي ؟

أرجو الاجابه*

----------


## قلب مصر

> سعيد كل السعادة بهذا اللقاء الذى سيكون – بإذن الله ممتعا – مع نجمة متألقة فى سماء منتدانا الغالى ، حازت – إلى جوار الرقى الخلقى – مستوى القمة فى العلم ، و جمعت – بجوار الذوق السامى – تنوعا رائعا فى الخبرة ، فكانت نموذجا لكل أبناء مصر ، يحتذيه من يرنو إلى المكانة الاجتماعية العالية .
> و للكريم النبيل الأستاذ " اسكندرانى " كل تقديرى لهذا الاختيار الرائع .
> هل تسمح سيدتى قلب مصر لى بأن أطرح عليها سؤالا ؟
> * العمل التطوعى قبل عام 1952 – كان ركنا من أركان العمل الوطنى و الاجتماعى ، قبل أن تتولاه الدولة نيابة عن كل المواطنين  ، دليلى على ذلك أسماء رسخت فى تاريخ مصر من أمثال هدى شعراوى و سيزا نبراوى ، و غيرهما ، و كذلك الكثير من المشروعات القومية التى ما زالت صروحا شامخة فى المجتمع و التى تمت بجهود تطوعية .
> و السؤال : ما مدى تأثير العمل التطوعى – كما ً و كيفا ً – فى الحراك الاجتماعى الآن ، و هل له دور مؤثر ؟ و ما هى مجالاته ؟ .
> و لماذا – لم تظهر قيادات على مستوى العظيمتين هدى شعراوى و سيزا نبراوى ، رغم اتساع مجالات الميديا التى تتيح لها الانتشار ؟
> ما مدى مشاركة الرجل للمرأة فى هذا المجال ؟
> مصطفى سلام



أستاذي العظيم مصطفى سلام  :f: 
حضرتك متتخيلش سعادتي بتواجدك الجميل في الندوة
وصدقني سعادتي لا توصف بوجود حضرتك معانا
وبشكر حضرتك والله على كلامك الجميل ومشاعرك الطيبة
ويكفي أني عندما أجد اسم حضرتك في موضوع أعلم أنني لن أخرج خالية الوفاض وأكيد سأنال على يد حضرتك  معلومات لم أكن أعرفها من قبل

بالنسبة لسؤال حضرتك ..
في الماضي الجمعيات الاجتماعية والعمل الاجتماعي شكلا رمزا من رموز الوطن وكان العمل الاجتماعي المحرك الأساسي بجانب العمل السياسي في الحركة الوطنية ومقاومة الاحتلال
واعتقد أن سر هذا النجاح للعمل الاجتماعي في الماضي كان بسبب شعور المواطنين أن هذا هو طريقهم الوحيد للخلاص من الاحتلال وأن المقاومة والانضمام للعمل الاجتماعي الطريق الصحيح
وظل الحال على ما هو عليه ولمعت نجوم العديد من الأسماء كما ذكرت حضرتك في العمل الاجتماعي
وكانت القوى المحركة له هي الشعب مع القيادات الاجتماعية
لكن حاليا أشعر أن العمل التطوعي أصبح فردي بالرغم من تواجده في جمعيات وأن الدولة تولته عن الأفراد
وبالرغم من تنوع وكثرة الجمعيات الاجتماعية إلا أن قلة قليلة منهم هي التي تعمل بجد وأخلاص وغير ملحوظ دورها بشكل كبير والغالبية من الجمعيات الاجتماعية الآن أصبح دورها محصورا في الظهور الإعلامي اكثر من العمل الاجتماعي

وفي اعتقادي أن الذي كان يجمع الشباب في الماضي ويجعلهم ينضمون للجمعيات الاجتماعية ويتم دمج دورهم السياسي مع دورهم المجتمعي هو الفكرة 
وهو ما ينقصنا الآن أن نتوحد على فكرة ونتبناها وتصبح هي هدفنا المشترك وليس أهدافا فردية متناثرة 

إذن تكون الإجابة على التساؤل بمدى تأثير العمل التطوعي - كما وكيفا في الحراك الاجتماعي
هو توحيد الجهود نحو فكرة قومية تعمل من خلالها الجمعيات
مثلما كان الهدف في الماضي هو القضاء على المحتل
وهذا أيضا هو الرد على الجزء الثاني من سؤال حضرتك الخاص بعدم ظهور شخصيات مثل هدى شعرواي جديدة أو سيزا نبراوي جديدة
لأن القيادات النسائية للجمعيات الاجتماعية همها الآن الحصول على أكبر قدر من التبرعات من المواطنين ورجال الأعمال والظهور في البرامج والجرائد والمجلات وابتعدوا تماما عن الفكرة المجمعة لطاقات الشباب والتي ستبرز مكنون وجوهر العمل الاجتماعي

أما عن مدى مشاركة الرجل للمرأة في هذا المجال هو لا يقل أهمية عن دورها لأن تضافر  جهودهم سويا يحقق الهدف المطلوب من وجود الجمعيات الاجتماعية على كافة المستويات
بالرغم من أن الوضع الفعلي ينبئ عن قلة مشاركة الرجل في العمل الاجتماعي في العصر الحالي

أستاذي الغالي مصطفى سلام
 أشكرك كثيرا على أسئلتك الدسمة الجميلة 
وفي انتظار حضرتك دائما
كي نستزيد من علمك وخبراتك 
لك مني خالص التقدير والاحترام

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## a_leader

ماشاء الله عليكى يا قلب مصر

قلب العطاء

اختنا الكريمة المحبوبة من الجميع

ربنا يكرمك و يبارك لك فى اسرتك

و حضرى نفسك للأسئلة اللى جاية  :f:

----------


## الصعيدي

موضوع جميل جدا .. وهادف جميل

أشكرك أخي الكريم اسكندراني

على حسن اختيارك

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2: 

وأشكر ضيف الحلقة

الأستاذة الفاضلة / قلب مصر

والتي لطالما أفادتنا بكل خير وعلم

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

خير الناس .. أنفعهم للناس

 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## الصعيدي

موضوع جميل جدا .. وهادف جميل

أشكرك أخي الكريم اسكندراني

على حسن اختيارك

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2: 

وأشكر ضيف الحلقة

الأستاذة الفاضلة / قلب مصر

والتي لطالما أفادتنا بكل خير وعلم

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

خير الناس .. أنفعهم للناس

 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## عصام كابو

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

فى البداية.. شكرا لـ أ/ نادر الذى اتاح لنا هذه الفرصة الجميلة 

موضوع رائع مع ضيف اكثر من رائع

بجد انا مستمتع جدا بالحوار و الاسئلة

بس فى الحقيقة انا مختلف شوية مع اخى ليدر.. 
و ارى ان الـ cv الذى تمتلكينه يا أم يوسف اقوى بكثير من عملك الحالى.. 
دى وجهة نظرى

متابع معاكم الندوة المميزة

أخيراً.. اتمنى لك كل التوفيق فى كل مجالات الحياة اختى الغالية


فى حفظ الله


*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الف شكر يا استاذ نادر على هذه المقابلة الثرية مع استاذتنا قلب مصر ام يوسف 

نستفاد الكثير من هذه اللقاءات ونتعرف على خبرات نحتاج لها عند بداية حياتنا من تجارب الاخرين

بارك الله فيك يا استاذ نادر على هذه اللقاءات الجميلة 

وعن لقاء اليوم قعدت اكتب فى مشاركة نص ساعة وفى الاخر الصفحة قفلت  .....  فقرى من يومى هههههههه

فى المختصر يعنى 

انا قعدت ألوم ألوم ألوم فى أم يوسف إنها السبب الجوهرى والفعلى فى إن ايرادات شغلى فى كتابة الرسائل العلمية وطبعها قلت شوية ههههههههههههههههههه 

وكان أول شغل اعمله هو ده من بعد ماكنتش لاقى شغل مناسب ليا فقولت اعمل مشروع زى ده تكلفته مش كبيرة وانى من عشاق مجال الكمبيوتر عموما ... والحمد لله مشروعى فى كتابة الرسائل والترجمة فتحلى ابواب كتيرة ومنها شغلى الحالى وربنا سهلها على الاخر الحمد لله

وقعدت برده فى تعليقى السابق احسد فى ام يوسف شوية على السى فى بتاعها هههههههههههه

يلا نصيب كانت مشاركة جامدة والله 

وختمت بسؤال 

ليه بعد ما بناخد كل الكورسات ديه وفى النهاية مش بنشتغل بيها ؟ (الشق الأول من السؤال) وليه اللى حوالينا بيشوفوا دايما ان الكورسات فقط للشغل وإن مش ليها فايدة إلا كده وانها تضييع وقت لو كانت فى غير كده ؟

يعنى كورس البرمجة اللى خلصته فى 9 شهور انا دخلته بغاية التعلم فى البداية وهوايتى اللى نفسى اعملها بس فى النهاية اشتغلت فى مجالى المحاسبى فالبعض شاف انه وقت ضايع ومافيش اى فايدة !!

ارجو الإجابة على السؤال ده يا أم يوسف أولا بعقلية طالب علم وثانياً بعقلية أم ليها أولاد وهياخدوا كورسات كتير ومش هيشتغلوا بيها ؟ المهم عاوز منك إجابتين 

وألف شكر يا استاذ اسكندرانى على هذه الفرصة الجميلة 

ألحق أبعت الرد قبل ما يحصل أخوه بقى 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


جزاك الله خيرا على عطاءك 

سؤال اثار دائما اهتمامى وذكرنى به الان مشاركة اخى العزيز عصام كابو 




> بس فى الحقيقة انا مختلف شوية مع اخى ليدر.. 
> و ارى ان الـ cv الذى تمتلكينه يا أم يوسف اقوى بكثير من عملك الحالى.. 
> دى وجهة نظرى


فى الوقت الذى نرى الاهتمام الشديد باستاذ التعليم الجامعى 

واللامتيازات التى تمنح لهم والمد فى سن المعاش و.. الخ 

نرى استاذ التعليم الاساسى  يعانى من عدم الاهتمام(بلاش نقول كلام اخر) 

رغم انى شخصيا ارى ان مدرس المرحلة الاساسية هو الاساس الذى نستطيع ان نبنى عليه مستقبل اللامه 

سؤالى 

كيف ترى حضرتك الامر من وجهة نظرك وتجربتك الشخصية ؟؟؟

كيف نعيد لاستاذ  التعليم الاساسى مكانته  الحقيقية؟

ماهو الفرق بين التعليم الحكومى والتعليم الخاص فى مرحلة التعليم الاساسى ؟



اشكرك مقدما  

ومتابع باهتمام وشغف اجابات حضرتك  على اسئلة الاخوة الاعزاء 

دمتى بخير

----------


## jasmine rose

أختي العزيزة قلب مصـــر  :f: 

سعيدة جدا بمتابعة الندوة و التعرف أكثر على مجلات عملك و دراستك..
بس أنا مش عارفة يعني إيه دراسات جدوى؟
نفع الله بكِ أختي الكريمة وجزاك كل خير  :f: 
ياسميــن  :f:

----------


## a_leader

مختلف ليه بس اخى العزيز

انا ماجيبتش سيرة القوة خالص  :f: 





الاخت الفاضلة قلب مصر

حديثك اسعدنا كثيرا و جعلنا نتعرف اكثر على شخصية جميلة 

و عايز اسألك سؤال صغير كده

دورات التنمية البشرية تفتكرى لها دور مؤثر فى حياتنا و ممكن الناس تستفيد منها فعلا ؟

احكى لنا ايه اللى اضافته دورات التنمية البشرية الى قلب مصر ؟ كيف كنت قبلها و كيف صرت بعدها ؟

و عايز رأيك فى قصة قريتها على النت و اعرف ح تتصرفى ازاى

ولد عمره 16 سنة و هو ماشى فى الشارع - كان راجع من مدرسته - طلع عليه شوية بلطجية

و طلبوا منه يديلهم الموبايل بتاعه و الفلوس اللى معاه و كانوا بيهددوه بأسلحة بيضاء !!

الولد رفض و قاومهم لحد ما اصابوه اصابات كثيرة فى يده و اخدوا منه الموبايل و جروا

الولد رجع البيت منهار و حاسس انه جبان و انه مقدرش يحمى نفسه و بدأ ينزوى و يكتئب

و يهمل دراسته 

عايز اسمع منك رأيك و تعالجى المشكلة دى ازاى

انا قلت فيها رأى بصراحة بس عايز اسمع رأى قلب مصر

تحياتى و تقديرى

----------


## قلب مصر

> اختى العزيزة 
> قلب مصر 
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> وفقكِ الله بكل حياتك ومتعكِ بالصحة و السعادة فى ظل أسرتك الكريمة 
> و أسأل الله أن يجعل لكل فتاة و سيدة مسلمة  مصرية نفس الحماس و الحب للعلم النافع 
> و أشكر الأستاذ إسكندرانى لإتاحة الفرصة لهذا الحوار الطيب 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا بكِ أختي الحبيبة رحمة  :f: 

سعيدة جدا بتواجدك الرائع والمثري معنا في الندوة
بارك الله فيك دائما

لكل منا صعاب مرت بحياته و أزمات كانت عقبة فى طريق نجاحه
ما هى الصعاب التى مرت بها قلب مصر و كيف تغلبتِ عليها ؟


قابلني بالطبع صعوبات متعددة مثل أي إنسان مُقبل على العمل ولكنها الحمد لله كانت جميعها صعوبات قابلة للحل والتعامل معها
والحمد لله استطعت بفضل الله التغلب عليها جميعا بالصبر والتحمل
لأن ما يصعب على الإنسان اليوم سيسهل مع الأيام ويستطيع التعامل معه ومواجهته وإيجاد طرق لحله
حتى لو ظن في البداية أنه لا توجد وسيلة للتعامل معه

كيف يواجه شباب مصر الأزمات الإقتصادية و عدم إتاحة فرص مناسبة للعمل ؟

افضل طرق لمواجهة الأزمة الاقتصادية التي يواجهها الشباب وعدم وجود فرص عمل ان يخلق لنفسه فرصة العمل 
اعرف أن هذا الكلام يبدو صعب لكنها الحقيقة الوحيدة التي يجب أن يتعامل معها الشاب أو الفتاة 
أننا إن لم نستطيع الحصول على وظيفة فلنخلقها لأنفسنا
لا بأس من أن نغير فكرنا في حلم العمر مؤقتا بأن أعمل ما أحبه
فمن الممكن أن يعمل الإنسان عملا لا بحبه حتى يعمل ما يحب بعد وقت
كالنصيحة التي دائما كنت أسمعها "حب ما تعمل حتى تعمل ما تحب"

وعلى كل فرد منا أن يبحث داخل نفسه عن قدراته الكامنة ، لأن حينها فقط سنستطيع أن نخلق عملنا الذي نحبه
وصدقيني أختى الحبيبة الصبر نعمة ما أجملها والله عمره ما يخذل أي إنسان يبحث بجد عن فرصة عمل شريفة حقيقية

المشروعات التجارية مثلا يستطيع أي شاب أن يبدأها برأس مال صغير 
والتجارة من أكثر الأعمال التي لا تركد أبدا
اعرف فتاة  خريجة كلية هندسة قسم عمارة لم تجد فرصة عمل كمهندسة برغم تعبها وسهرها الليالي
فكرت أن تنشئ لنفسها فرصة عمل
وبدأت في تصميم الإكسسوارات الحريمي كالعقود والأنسيالات والحلقان وما شابه ذلك 
وبدأت بكمية ضئيلة جدا وبخامات لا تتعدى 100 جنيه 
وابتكرت تصميمات مختلفة واصبحت تعطيها لصديقاتها كي يعرضونها على أصدقائهم وزملائهم بالعمل
والعائد تشتري به مجموعة اخرى وتصممها وتسوقها بنفس الطريقة
وأعطت المحلات نماذج لأعمالها وتحصل الثمن بعد البيع وليس قبل البيع
وتشتري خامات بما تبيع
هلى تعلمي أنها الآن أصبح لديها مكان خاص بها استطاعت الحصول عليه وأصبحت متعاقدة مع عدد كبير من محلات الإكسسوارات في وسط البلد والمولات والفنادق
والحمد لله ربنا فتح عليها من وسع
خلقت لنفسها فرصة العمل وابتعدت بفكرها عن الشكل التقليدي الذي كان يجب عليها أن تسير فيه وأن تصبح مهندسة
وهي سعيدة جدا باختيارها الآن وبأنها أصبحت على هذا الوضع

نصيحة تقدمينها لرجال أعمال طمعوا فى المزيد على حساب بلدهم مصر 

أقول لهم اتقوا الله فما تفعلونه مع البسطاء من شعب مصر سيرد لكم في أغلى ما تملكون
وحينها لن ينفع الندم 
إن الله لا يهدي كيد الخائنين

أختى العزيز رحمة سعيدة جدا بالتحاور الراقي معكِ في الندوة
وفي انتظارك دائما 
بارك الله فيكي 
مع تحياتي وتقديري

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> أخى الكريم 
> أسكندرانى
> 
> مجهود رائع وإختيار موفق لشخصية أعتقد أننا سوف نستفيد من علمها جميعا
> شكرا لدعوتك لى لحضور هذه الندوة
> ويسعدنى التواجد بينكم 
> فأهلا بكِ قلب مصر
>  
> والسؤال الذى أريد طرحه على الضيفة الكريمة
> ...



أختي الجميلة فراشة  :f: 
أهلا بك معنا وسعيدة بتواجدك الجميل 

العولمة بمعناها البسيط جدا هي نشر الثقافات والعلوم والعادات وكل شيئ بشكل عالمي بين مختلف بلدان العالم

وهذه الثقافات بالطبع قد لا يُتفق أن تصلح لجميع الشعوب فما يصلح في أمريكا لا يصلح في إيطاليا لا يتقبله المصريون
أي أن هذه الثقافات العالمية الإنتشار والعادات والعلوم الغريبة تصلح أو لا تصلح
على حسب البيئة الدينية والثقافية والتاريخية للشعب الذي تُطبق فيه

والميزة الوحيدة للعولمة تتمثل بالنسبة لي في المجال العلمي والتقنية الحديثة
وخصوصا في العلوم الطبية حيث أن نشرها ووصولها سريعا يؤدي إلى التطور العلمي السريع لمختلف بلدان العالم

وعيوبها متعددة ولا حصر لها ونراها بشكل فج في المجتمع المصري في تقليد الشباب للغرب في أشياء لا تتفق ومجتمعنا المصري و عاداتنا وتقاليدنا وتعاليم ديننا


بشكرك أختى الجميلة فراشة على تواجدك الراقي
تقبلي مني وافر التقدير والاحترام
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> الأخت الفاضله
> 
> قلب مصر
> 
> أولا نورتي
> ثانيا لا أستطيع التعبير عن فرحتي لوجود شخص في الصندوق الاجتماعي هنا
> يجيب عن أسئلتي 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا بك أخي الفاضل القواس  :f: 

أولا النور نورك يا فندم وسعيدة بتواجدك الجميل  :f: 

ثانيا أنا ولله اللي سعيدة بفرحة حضرتك مع أني تركت الصندوق من أكتر من 11 سنة تقريبا  ::nooo:: 

ثالثا بالنسبة للدرجات العلمية التي حصلت عليها فأنها أفادتني بشكل مختلف نوعا ما في التعامل مع سوق العمل 
وحاليا أعمل في تخصص ليس له أي علاقة بدرجاتي العلمية
ولكنه في نفس الوقت وطيد الصلة بها
ولكن إذا عملت بدرجتي العملية فسأعمل في نفس مكان عملي ولكن وظيفة مختلفة تماما عما أقوم به الآن
ولذا أشعر أن ما وصلت عليه من شهادات ودرجات علمية زادني خبرة نفسية في التعامل مع البشر
وأهلني للتعامل مع الأطفال ولكنه لم يؤهلني وظيفيا للعمل به في مجال أرغبه وأريده
وما أقوم به الآن من دراسات هو الوصول للشهادات المؤهلة لعملي الحالي الذي أعشقه وأتمنى توطيد قدمي فيه وأثبات وجودي به

وأولا وعاشرا   ::  
أشكرك كثيرا على تواجدك الجميل
بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه
تقبل تقديري واحترامي
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اختى العزيزة.... قلب مصر
 :f2: 
تابعت الموضوع منذ بدايته وتابعت مشاركات الاخوة الاعضاء وردود حضرتك المتميزة ولا شك  :good: ... فى الواقع لفت نظرى اكثر من نقطه تتماس فيها شخصياتنا ومنها مثلا عملك مع الاطفال  :Baby:  فهو نفس عملى الذى اعشقه ايضا ....كما ان دراستك لعلم النفس  والعلوم الاجتماعية هى نفس مجال دراستى  :Smart: ... كما اننى اعشق الموسيقى جدااااا وخصوصا الشرقية والكلاسيك كمان ويا ريت حضرتك تنزللنا مقطوعات لموزار بالذات لانى بعشق موسيقاه جداااا  ::mazika::  اما بالنسبة للعمل الاجتماعى العام فهو احد احلام حياتى واللى ان شاء الله اقدر احققه قريب جدا :2: 
بجد كنت سعيدة وفخورة كمان بالتشابه اللى بينا دا
ماعنديش اسئلة لانى قررت المشاهدة والاستمتاع فقط  :;): 
تحياتى لهذا الحضور المشرق دائماً قلب مصر
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> الاستاذ الفاضل اسكندراني 
> 
> تحياتي الخالصة لك وشكري العميق لنشاطك اللامحدود في هذه القاعة الرائعة  ولاستضافة الاخت الغالية قلب مصر 
> والتي لا أشك لحظة في ان استمتاعنا بلقاءها هنا سيكون شاملا على قدر
> ثقافتها وخبراتها العلمية والعملية ..يسرني بل ويشرفني هذا اللقاء مع هذه النجمة الساطعة في سماء ابناء مصر ...ان اطرح بعض التساؤلات في مجال التخصص النفسي الذي حصلت عليه قلب مصر في عالم الصحة النفسية لاطفال لمصابين بأمراض مستعصية قد تمنعهم من مشاطرة اقرانهم الطبيعين اللعب والحركة بل وحتى استكمال الدراسة
> 
> 
> ولتسمح لي باستفسار وليس بسؤال..كوني اعمل في قسم يشمل علاج ورعاية الاطفال المصابين بالداء الخبيث في مشفى يعد من أهم مشافي المملكة العربية السعودية ..الى جانب مركز ابحاثه العالى المستوى..
> 
> ...


أهلا بكِ أختي الفاضلة لميس الإمام
سعيدة بلقائك وبنقاشك الجميل
ومجال عملك بالفعل صعب أختى الحبيبة على المستوى النفسي
فبالتأكيد ما يمر عليكم كل يوم من حالات في المستشفى مؤلم للقلب والوجدان
فما أصعب أن نجد طفلا مريضا ولا سبل لعلاجه أو تخفيف ألمه
كان الله في عونكم وعونهم وشفاهم الله جميعا

بالنسبة لتساؤلك

الى أي مدى تسهم الرعاية النفسية في علاج هؤلاء الاطفال المصاين بالامراض المستعصية سواء كانت الداء الخبيث ام مرضى القلب وامراض اخرى لا حصر لها تمنعهم من مغادرة المستشفى لفترة قد تطول الى فترات طويلة..وكيف تساهم ايضا العناية النفس صحية في رفع الروح المعنوية للاطفال حين يفقدون القدرة على التمازج مع المجتمع الطفولي الطبيعي لاطفال حباهم الله بالصحة والنشاط؟ 

الرعاية النفسية للأطفال المصابين بأمراض مستعصية لها دور كبير في مساعدة هؤلاء الأطفال على التكيف مع حالاتهم المرضية وتكيفهم مع الواقع وإيجاد طرق مختلفة لهم لأبراز نشاطهم الذهني والابداعي عوضا عن توقف النشاط الحركي بسبب حالتهم المرضية
وهنا يستطيع الأخصائي النفسي أن يقوم بدور الوسيط بين الطفل والمجتمع ومد يد العون للأطفال من خلال إيجاد البرامج التنموية والذهنية لهم وامدادهم بكل ما يحتاجونه لتنمية نفوسهم البريئة المتشوقة للعب والجري

وحينها يستطيع الأخصائي النفسي مثلا أن يجد مناطق ابداع كل طفل وميوله - فكما أن لكل طفل طاقاته الحركية لديه أيضا طاقاته الإبداعية والتي علينا أن نعرف أين يبدع الطفل فيها كي ننميها - فمن كان يميل للأعمال الفنية فأن أنسب البرامج التي ستقدم له هي أن يتم امداده بخامات وأوراق وأقلام ملونة للرسم أو التشكيل اليدوي بالصلصال وما شابه وهي من أكثر ما يمتع الأطفال وغير مجهدة لهم بدنيا على الأطلاق

وأيضا هناك مناطق الإبداع الموسيقى ومحاولة تنمية نفوسهم من خلال تعاملهم مع الآلات الموسيقية البسيطة والمحببة للأطفال وهي أيضا نشاط غير مجهد تماما وفي نفس الوقت يمدهم بطاقة هائلة ويسعدهم جدا

وأهم ما في الموضوع أن يشعر الطفل أنه يقضي وقته بشكل ممتع ومحبب لنفسه مع عدم شعوره مطلقا بأنه محروم من اللعب أو الجري كسائر الأطفال

والرعاية النفسية لهؤلاء الأطفال المرضى لها دور كبير بخلاف أبراز طاقاتهم الإبداعية وهو تسليط الضوء على رفع روحهم المعنوية من خلال تأكيد ثقتهم في ذاتهم وعدم شعورهم بالأحباط أو العجز عند مقارنة أنفسهم بمن هم في أعمارهم وبكامل طاقاتهم الحركية

والدعم النفسي في هذه الحالة هام جدا لهم مع التأكيد المستمر على أنهم متميزون في الجوانب الإخرى
ومن الممكن ترتيب نوع من النشاط الاجتماعي بين الأطفال المرضى والأطفال الأصحاء من خلال إقامة رحلات منظمة للمدارس والجمعيات التطوعية وزيارة الأطفال المرضى وإشراك المجموعتين  بالعمل الفني والإبداعي سويا وهنا سيشعر الطفل بأنه طبيعي وغير مختلف وأنه يشارك الأطفال الأصحاء عالمهم كما يشاركونه عالمه

هناك جوانب متعددة وكثيرة نستطيع من خلالها أن نقوم بعملية التمازج لهؤلاء الأطفال في المجتمع
وكل ما علينا أن نكثف جهودنا فقط في كشف الجانب المميز لدى كل طفل فيهم وأبرازه وتسليط الضوء عليه حتى يتم دعمه من خلاله ورفع روحه المعنوية وتأكيد ذاته


الحبيبة لميس الإمام  :f: 
أشكرك على حوارك الراقي وعلى المساحة الإنسانية الخاصة التي تحدثتي من خلالها
وأتوجه بالدعاء إلى الله أن يشفي كل مريض وأن يهون عليه ويخفف من آلامه
مع تحياتي وتقديري أختي الحبيبة
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *ما أجمل من اخترت استاذى اسكندرانى 
> ليس فقط لانها قلب المنتدى ولكن لانها صاحبة كل ما ذكرت
> فهى ضيفة تستحق اننقف احتراما لها فأمراة بكل هذه الخبرات 
> لابد أن تكون زوجة وام عظيمة فعلا لقاء مميز وممتع مع قلب المنتدى 
> 
> بس ممكن كام سؤال على الماشى 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أهلا بيكي سابرينا  :f: 
بشكرك على كلامك الرقيق ويارب أكون عند حسن ظنك دائما




> فى طفولتى كنت احلم ان اكون طيبية امراض نفسية ولكنى لم استطع تحقيق 
> هذا الحلم ولم حتى ارضى رغبتى فى الاطلاع على هذا البحر الواسع 
> فلو امكن ان تدلينى على اسماء كتب مدخل لعلم النفس (بدون تعقيد )


بالنسبة لكتب علم النفس فالحمد لله المكتبة العربية تذخر بتنوع رائع في هذا المجال ولدينا أساتذة متميزين في هذا التخصص
ودي مجموعة كتب في علم النفس بتمنى أنها تنول إعجابك 
وإن شاء الله ميكونش فيها أي تعقيد بقدر ما حيكون فيها إن شاء الله معلومات رائعة تستفيدي منها في حياتك عموما

علم النفس وأهميته في حياتنا

أصول علم النفس

رحلة في علم النفس

السلوك الإنساني

سيكولوجية الطفل - علم نفس الطفولة
والكتاب دا من أجمل الكتب اللي ممكن أن الإنسان يتعلم منها أشياء كثيرة

يعني دي مجموعة متنوعة من الكتب في علم النفس ممكن تختاري أيا منهم وتبدأي بقراءته بشكل مبسط
وإن شاء الله يحوزوا على إعجابك




> لو اعتبرا مجزا ان كل انسان منا مشروع فكيف له ان 
> يقوم بادارة نفسه (كمشروع ) وفقا لدورة ادارة المشروعات 
> ليكون مشروعا ناجاحا




لو الإنسان اعتبر نفسه مشروع ويجب عليه إدارته فأول شيء يجب أن يعرفه هي إيجابياته وسلبياته 
وأن يكشف عيوب نفسه أمام نفسه ويصدقها تماما ويكون أول المعترفين بها حتى يستطيع أن يدير نفسه بشكل ناجح
أهم شيئ يكتشف مواطن الإبداع في شخصيته التي حباه بها الله وينميها لأنها ستكون سبب نجاحه في حياته

يقوم بعمل دراسة جدوى لما يستطيع أن يقوم به في الحياة 
ماذا سيقدم - ماذا سيعمل  - ما العائد الذي يتوقعه من دراسته - ما الجدوى من الوظيفة التي يقوم بها
كيف يرى نفسه خلال الأعوام القليلة القادمة 
كيف يرى علاج أخطائه وفشله في الماضي
يعني ببساطة يضع نفسه تحت المنظار ويكشف كل شيئ من خلال عملية تقييم حتى يستطيع إيجاد أفضل الطرق للوصول لأهدافه 




> سؤالين كده على الماشى بس راجعه تانى عشان اسأل كمان




أنا تحت أمرك في أي تساؤل وفي انتظارك دايما أختى الحبيبة سابرينا  :f: 
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## nariman

*تصفحت الموضوع كله حتى الآن ..أهلا بالرائعة قلب مصر* 
*حقيقي استمتعت بقراءة ردودك  هنا ومش عارفة ازاي مش لاحظت الموضوع إلا اليوم*
*جزاكِ الله خيراً وربنا يكرمك في حياتك انتي وأسرتك* 

*كل الشكر للأستاذ نادر ومجهوده الكبير* 
*تحياتي وتقديري*
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *شدنى من جملة الخبرات التى تميزت بها الأخت الفاضلة "قلب مصر" عملها كباحث مساعد فى المركز القومى للطفولة والأمومة* .. فتذكرت مشكلة عامة يعانى منها الكثير من الآباء مع حدوث الإنفصال بالطلاق عن الأمهات  .. وهى مشكلة حق رؤية الصغير لغير الحاضن وهى حق للصغير قبل أن يكون حقا لأحد الوالدين اللذين انفصلا بالطلاق ... وخاصة بعد أن تم رفع سن حضانة الأم للصغير إلى 15 عاما يتم تخيير الصغير بعدها بالبقاء مع أمه وأهل أمه أو بالبقاء مع أبيه وأهله لأبيه .. ! .. وأجاز الأزهر الشريف من خلال مجمع البحوث الإسلامية ذلك بقوله أنه لايوجد نص قطعى فى الشريعة الإسلامية يتعلق بتحديد سن الحضانة ، وعلى ذلك فإن رفع سن الحضانة إلى 15 عاما لايخالف الشريعة الإسلامية ... وتعجبت عندئذ وقلت فى نفسى : طالما أنه لايوجد نص قطعى يستندون إليه أو يقيسون عليه فلماذا لايتركون هذا الأمر لأهل العلم والإختصاص من علماء الإجتماع وعلماء نفس الطفل ورجال القانون والقضاء ...
> 
> وبمراجعة الشروط التى يجب أن تتوفر فى الحاضنة ، والتى لو فُقد واحدا منها لم تكن الأم أهلا للحضانة ، نجد أنه على رأس تلك الشروط أن تكون أمينة على الصغير ، فلو كانت تشتغل عنه بالخروج من منزلها فى أكثر الأوقات لم تكن أهلا للحضانة ، لأنه يضيع عندها بسبب ذلك. وجاء فى فقه السنة للشيخ سيد سابق : أن الأم أحق بالولد من أبيه لعدة أسباب من بينها أن عندها من الوقت ماليس عند الأب ( السيد سابق /فقه السنة / المجلد الثانى / فى موضوع الحضانة) . وانشغال الأم  بعملها هو ظاهرة جديدة  طرأت على أحوال المرأة فى العصر الحالى لم تكن موجودة فى عصر تدوين الفقه ، حيث كانت الأم هى الأولى بحضانة ورعاية الصغار لأنها كانت محبوسة فى البيت ولاتخرج للعمل ، وكان إنفاق الزوج على زوجته مقابل احتباسها وقرارها فى بيته وتدبير منزله وحضانة أطفاله (السيد سابق /فقه السنة ). وكان يجب على فقهاء الشريعة الإسلامية تجديد فقههم مع تغير أحوال المرأة فى العصر الحالى ومنافستها للرجال ومزاحمتها لهم فى كل مجالات الحياة العامة ، وانشغالها عن بيتها وصغارها بطموحاتها الخاصة . .. فالشريعة الإسلامية شريعة سمحاء منفتحة على مايرد من قضايا تتغير مع الزمان والمكان وأحوال الناس ومصلحتهم ، وما يحدث من تغير وتطور فى شأن ذلك . *وهنا ألتمس الرأى والتعليق من الأخت الفاضلة "قلب مصر" من واقع خبرتها فى المركز القومى للأمومة والطفولة ومن واقع كونها أما قبل ذلك .*
> 
> الشيئ الآخر ... أليس من العيب الإجتماعى والخلقى  الخطير وضع حق استضافة غير الحاضن لصغيره ببيته ولمدة 15 عاما فى يد الأم وحدها   ... فإن اختلفا فى هذا الشأن أو لم يتفقا  ذهب غير الحاضن للقضاء ليحكم له بثلاث ساعات رؤية أسبوعية فى مكان عام  لايليق بأى مرحلة عمرية يمر بها الصغير إلى أن يبلغ الخامسة عشر ، ويتم ذلك تحت رقابة من الأم أو تحت رقابة واحد من أهلها ... أليس هذا الإنسان الذى وضع نظام الرؤية  قد أساء بهذا الشكل للرجال جميعا كما أساء لصغارهم من الأطفال  حين وضع قانونا ونظاما يعتبر فيه أن النساء جميعهن ملائكة وأن الرجال جميعهم شياطين وطغاة وخاطفين لصغارهم ... ألا يعلم أنه بهذا النظام قد أضر كثيرا بالصغير حين عزله وجعله متوحدا بقوقعة أمه المتوترة غالبا بعد الطلاق . أليس الأب المسكين غير الحاضن هو صاحب الولاية الشرعية على صغيره طبقا لكل المذاهب الإسلامية .. فاختزل  قانون الرؤية الحالى واجباته كلها للأسف فى واجب واحد فقط هو الإنفاق على صغيره وعلى ماتتكلفة حضانته من مسكن أو أجر مسكن وكذلك على الإلتزام بأجر شهرى لحاضنته .. وعندما يلزمه القانون بدفع أجر حاضنة صغيره ، بما يعنى صراحة أن الأب غير الحاضن يستأجر الأم الحاضنة لرعاية صغيره مقابل أجر .. أليس تبعا لذلك أن من حقه شرعا متابعة حسن رعاية صغيره والحكم على التى تم استئجارها لتلك الرعاية فى هذا الشأن ... 
> طبعا لاانكر وجود النضج والتحضر فى بعض الأمهات والآباء ، ومع نضجهم وتحضرهم يتم حل جميع تلك المشاكل بطريقة متحضرة مهذبة تصب فى مصلحة الصغار من الأطفال .. ولكن للأسف يضيع الصغير وتتعقد أموره نفسيا واجتماعيا  مع كثرة ظاهرة الطلاق التى تشيع فيها كراهية الأم لأبيه حيث يغلب عليها اتصافها حب الكيد والإنتقام منه ( وذلك هو الغالب فى معظم حالات الطلاق ). ومع وضع حق رؤية الأب لصغيره فى يد امرأة كارهة لأبيه تسعى للكيد به والإنتقام منه واستخدام صغيرها فى هذا الشأن سلاحا فتاكا فى يدها .. أليس فى هذا الضياع الكامل والخطير لأطفال يزداد عددهم مع الأيام مع كثرة حالات الطلاق ...  والسؤال لماذا يعتبر واضعوا قوانين الأحوال الشخصية أن النساء جميعهن ملائكة ومظلومات ، وأن الرجال جميعهم شياطين وطغاة ... 
> *أتمنى أن أسمع رأى الأخت الفاضلة العزيزة "قلب مصر" وسوف أكون سعيد جدا إن شاركها بالرأى أيضا أمهات أخريات من زميلات المنتدى الفاضلات ...*


أستاذنا الكبير عاطف هلال  :f: 
أشكرك لتفضلك بهذه المشاركة الثرية الجميلة في الندوة فهي تمثل بالنسبة لي دعوة رائعة للإستزادة من علم وثقافة حضرتك
بارك الله فيك 

بالنسبة لما تفضلت به من نقاش في مشاركة حضرتك

حق الرؤية والحضانة للصغير
بالفعل أستاذي هي حق للصغير قبل الكبير لأن الاستقرار النفسي والثبات الانفعالي لدى الطفل هو الذي يستكمل بناء شخصيته ويبلورها في المستقبل
وإذا اختل أي عامل من هذه العوامل في بناء شخصيته سيصبح شخصية مهزوزة غير مستقرة وغير قادرة على التفكير بشكل صحيح أو اتخاذ القرارات الصحيحة
ومن أهم الأشياء التي تهدم شخصية الإنسان هي خروجه من أسرة مفككة اجتماعيا وغير مستقرة ووجود مشاكل أسرية طاحنة تتمثل في احتكار أحد الأبوين للطفل دون الآخر وتعذيب الطرف الآخر في حقه لرؤية طفله
والأمر بالفعل لو ترك لعلماء النفس والاجتماع لتحديد سن الحضانة لأختلف عن ما نلمسه الآن من تدهور كبير في سلوكيات هؤلاء الأطفال 
ولو علم الزوجين أن خلافاتهم ومشاكلهم الطاحنة ليسوا فقط هم من يدفعون ثمنها ولكن أطفالهم فلذة أكبادهم يدفعون لها من حياتهم وقدراتهم وبنائهم النفسي
لو يدري كل زوجين أن استقرارهم النفسي واستقرار الحياة عامل مهم ويدعم وبقوة شخصية الطفل ويساعده على أن يكون عضو فعال وناضج في المجتمع في المستقبل
ولكنها الأنانية التى تأخذ كل طرف وجبروت مركز القوى الذي يشعر به كونه المتحكم الأول في رؤية الطفل لأبيه أو لأمه 
وللأسف فالمشاكل كثيرة ولا حصر لها وساحات الرؤيا تمتلئ بالمشاهد التي يدمع لها القلب

وبالفعل أستاذي الفاضل في الماضي كانت المرآة جليسة المنزل لا تخرج لأي شيئ ولهذا أخذت الحق في أن ترعى أبنائها وتحتضنهم في حالة الطلاق ومع تطور الحالة الاجتماعية في العصور الحالية وخروج المرآة للعمل أصبحت تتحمل أعباء كثيرة ولكن هذا لا يمنعها حقها في حضانة الطفل الذي لن نختلف عليه

ولكن اختلافنا يجب أن يكون في الفئة التى لا تُرضي الله وتأخذ حق الرؤية بشكل أناني فلا تسمح به للطرف الآخر وإذا سمحت به فأنه يكون في إطار من التوتر والاضطراب النفسي لدى الطفل وهو ما يؤدي إلى نتائج عكسية تماما ويجعل الطفل كاره لهذا اللقاء بينه وبين أبيه نتيجة التوترات التي يراها خلال هذه اللقاءات

وبالنسبة لما تفضلت حضرتك بالإشارة إليه من أن الأم الحاضنة تفتقد الآن لأحد أهم شروط الحضانة وهي أن تكون متفرغة للطفل ، فإذا ما أقمنا مقارنة سريعة بين الأب والأم سنجد أيضا أن الطرفان مشغولان بعملهما فأي الضررين أقل في وقوعه على الصغير أن يكون مع أم حاضنة منشغلة عنه بعملها أم يكون مع أب منشغل عنه بعمله
اعتقد أن الأم برغم كل إنشغالها فهي الأجدر برعاية الصغير وهذا حقه عليها قبل أن يكون حقها عليه مع عدم إغفال دور الأب في العملية التربوية والأسرية للطفل والذي لا غني عنه ولا بديل له
مع متابعة هذا الأمر بشكل اجتماعي مقنن ودوري
أي أنني اقترح وجود جمعيات اجتماعية تضُم أخصائيين نفسيين واجتماعيين تنتشر في جميع المحافظات والأحياء يكون همها الأوحد هو أن  ترعى وتتابع حالات هؤلاء الأطفال بشكل دوري وترى مدى كفاءة الأم الحاضنة وهل هي بالفعل تستحق هذا الحق أم أنها أخلت به وحينها تسقط عنها الحضانة

وهذه المتابعة من شأنها أن تجعل البعض من الأمهات الذين لا يراعون ضميرهن وينشغلن عن حضانة أبنائهن بشكل يفقد معه الصغير القدرة على الحياة بشكل مستقر أن ينتبهوا ويحذروا فإن لم يرتدعن سقط عنهن حق حضانة الصغير

وللأسف ومن واقع خبرتي في الحياة واحتكاكي المباشر بأصدقاء لي في الجامعة والعمل على مختلف المستويات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية
فأن أكثر الشخصيات المضطرية نفسيا واجتماعية وفكريا  قابلتهم كانت لأبناء نتاج أسر مفككة  ومرت بالطلاق ويعيشون مع أحد ذويهم أما الأب أو الأم 

وبالرغم من أن هؤلاء الأفراد كانوا نتاج فقد أحد أبويهم بالطلاق فأنهم كانوا مثال للتفكك الأسري والاضطراب النفسي وعدم النضج الفكري على العكس تماما ممن فقدوا أحد ذويهم بالموت  ويعيشون مع الطرف الآخر سواء الأب أو الأم فأنهم لا يعانون نفسيا وغير مضطربي الشخصية إلى هذا الحد الذي نرى عليه أبناء الأسر المطلقة.

وبالنسبة للشق الآخر من نقاش حضرتك فأنني اتفق تماما في أن تطبيق حق الرؤية بهذا الشكل هو مهانة للأسرة المصرية بأكملها وللصغير بشكل خاص  وليس للأب الغير حاضن فقط
وأنه يجب أن تكون هناك قواعد محددة منها ألا تلجأ الأم للإنفراد بتنفيذ هذا الحق وحدها ولهاذ اقترحت أن تتولى أمر إدارة هذا الحق وكيفية رؤية الصغير لأبيه جمعيات متخصصة تضم أخصائيين نفسيين واجتماعيين يعلمون تماما مدى أهمية وجود الأب في حياة الصغير ومدى أهمية أن يراه الطفل بشكل مستقر لا يشعر معه بالخلل الأسري 

أشكرك أستاذي الفاضل عاطف هلال على هذا النقاش الهام والمثري والذي أخرج كثيرا مما بداخلي تجاه الأوضاع الخطأ التي أراها في تطبيق نظام الحضانة بالنسبة للصغير في مصر وسوء استخدام السلطة المخولة لبعض الأمهات في تنفيذ فرار الرؤية .

وأتمنى أيضا أن أرى مشاركات الأخوة في هذه القضية التي تستحق أن نفرد لها موضوعا خاصا بها للنقاش في المنتدى

تقبل وافر تقديري واحترامي أستاذي الفاضل 
 :f:   :f:   :f: 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> الاخت الغالية قلب مصر 
> 
> الجميله ام يوسف
> 
> 
> أكيد انا سعيد جدا انى اكون هنا فى هذا السرح العظيم
> 
> والف الف شكر ااستاذ ى الفاضل اسكندراني 
> 
> ...


لجميلة لمسة  :f: 
بشكرك على مشاركتك الجميلة 
وعلى كلماتك الطيبة 
تقبلي تقديري واحترامي
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> 
> اختي الغالية .. قلب مصر
>  ماشاء الله قلما وفكرا 
> وروحا وقلبا 
> حقا اخي إسكندراني لقد توّجتنا نحن معرفتنا 
> بها  بلقاء أخوي رائع .. 
> اختيار راائع..والضيفة اروووع..
> اختي الحبيبة قلب مصر...
> ...


أختي الجميلة نبع الوفاء  :f: 

بشكرك على تواجدك الرائع وكلماتك الجميلة
وصدقيني أنا الأسعد بتواجدي مع كل تلك المجموعة الرائعة من ضيوف الندوة الأعزاء
تقبلي تقديري واحترامي
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> الاستاذة القديرة والقلب الكبير 
> 
> قلب مصر 
> 
> 
> 
> سعيده بتعرفى واقترابى من  حضرتك
> 
>  للتعرف على هذا الكام الهائل من المعرفة 
> ...


الرقيقة أمووولة  :f: 
سعيدة بقرائتي لمشاركتك الرائعة ووحشتني مشاركاتك الجميلة  :: 
وكل الشكر لكِ على كلماتك الطيبة

ويا ستي اسألي 100 سؤال مش سؤال واحد فقط   ::rolleyes:: (يهرج طبعا كفاية سؤال واحد  :Baby2:  دا بس كلام ) 
لا بجد أنا تحت أمرك في أي سؤال   :: 

بين فئة الاطفال وفئة الشباب

ماهو الاسلوب الامثل لتوصيل معلوماتك وتحقيق الهدف بين الفئتين 

الطريقة المثلى لتوصيل أي معلومات للطفل هي الحب
حبي الطفل واجعليه يحبك وقدمي له أي معلومة سيتقبلها ويعيها تماما
اذهبي لأي طفل متمرد وعنيد ومُضرب عن أي نشاط واجلسي بجانبه والعبي أمامه أو اعزفي موسيقى أو ارسمي بألوان ولا توجهي له أي كلام وتحدثي مع أقرانه ستجدينه على الفور وفي أقل من خمس دقائق توجه لكِ كي تضُميه للنشاط ويشارك أقرانه اللعب أو التعلم
اللغة الآمرة لا تجدي مع الطفل ولكنه الحب وحده ما يصنع المستحيل مع هؤلاء الأطفال

بالنسبة للشباب فإن طريقة التعامل معهم يجب أن تنطوي على مبادئ هامة أهمها بث الثقة في نفسه والإقناع 
أي ان تقنعي الشاب بما تريدي قوله له وأن تظهري له دوره الجوهري والمحوري في هذا العمل وأن العمل سيكون مترتب عليه وعلى دوره فيه وأن وجوده سيكون فارق في هذا العمل أو هذا الشأن 
أي أن تأكدي على ذاته طوال حديثك معه وأن لولا دوره في العمل لما كان لهذا العمل أن يظهر بهذا الشكل

والصدق ، فإن شعر الشاب أنك غير صادقة في تعاملك معه فقد الثقة فيكي ومن ثم فقدتي أنتي دوره ووجوده معك في العمل ولن تستطيعي إيصال أي معلومة لديه

سعيدة جدا أموولة بمشاركتك الجميلة  وسأكون أكثر سعادة بأي أسئلة جديدة تسألينها
تقبلي تقديري وتحياتي
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

المُبدعة / قلبُ مصر

تحيةُ ودٍ وتقدير
لكِ ....
ولتلكِ المساحاتِ المعرفيةِ التي تطرحينها
أمامَ تساؤلاتِ ضيوفك الكرام ...

رغم كل هذا الإزدحام
كيف ... ومتى ... تلتقي أصابعُ قلب مصر وأصابع البيانو .....؟

تحياتي

حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

> *أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى
> 
> تحية ممزوجة بعبق الشكر والإمتنان
> لكل موضوعاتك التى تثرى أرجاء المنتدى
> وتلك الأفكار السامقة النابعة من شخصية محترمة مثلك
> وكلنا نثنى على دروك المؤثر بالمنتدى
> وكل باقات الشكر
> لإستضافتك شخصية نبيلة مثل أختنا القديرة
> 
> ...


الأخت الحبيبة قيثارة  :f: 
أهلا ومرحبا بكِ وبوجودك العطر
وصدقيني لا أستطيع الرد على هذا الكم الدافئ من كلماتك الطيبة
بارك الله فيكِ ورزقك الستر والعافية

مرحلة رياض الأطفال من أهم المراحل في تكوين النشء وبناء عقولهم ونفوسهم
وكل ما يمر به الطفل في هذه المرحلة يُحفر في ذهنه للأبد ويتبقى في ذاكرته مدى الحياة 
وهذه المرحلة لها خصائصها النفسية التي يجب أن نراعيها تماما ونحن نتعامل مع الأطفال في هذه السن
فما يصلح لطفل مرحلة رياض الأطفال خلاف ما يُقدم لطفل المرحلة الابتدائية أو الاعدادية أو باقي المراحل
ويجب أن تكون المادة المقدمة لهم مشوبة بالنشاط الحركي والذهني والفني أكثر من كونها مادة تعليمية 

فالتعليم من خلال اللعب هو أفضل الطرق التي يجب أن تتبع مع طفل مرحلة رياض الأطفال 
والخروج به من الفصول التقليدية للفناء وحديقة المدرسة سيكسبه المهارة المطلوب تعلمها أكثر من أن يتلقاها في الفصول الجامدة الثابتة المعالم 

وأفضل الطرق للتعامل مع الأطفال كما ذكرتها في الرد على أموولة هو الحب 
فالأطفال تكبر وتنمو بالحب والاهتمام والصدق 
وأهم السلبيات التي أراها من خلال تعاملي مع هذه المرحلة العمرية الهامة هي عدم الاهتمام بالنشاطات المختلفة المقدمة للطفل في حين الاهتمام يكون أكبر بالجوانب التعليمية التي سيتعلمها سيتعلمها بمرور الوقت
فلا داعي أن أثقل عليه بالمواد التعليمية الجامدة في هذه السن الصغير ، وعلينا أن نبقيه طفلا يلعب ويلهو ويستمع للموسيقى ويرسم بالألوان ويمارس النشاط الحركي 
ولكن للأسف نجد أن أولياء الأمور هم الذين يطالبونا بل ويشتكون من قلة المادة التعليمية المقدمة لأطفالهم في حين أن الاهتمام بنفوس الأطفال هو الأهم في هذه المرحلة العمرية اكثر من الاهتمام بعقولهم وحشوها بالمواد الدراسية الجامدة
وإن كان ولابد أن يتم تعليمهم المفاهيم الدراسية المختلفة فليكون هذا في إطار ترفيهي محبب للطفل وليس في الإطار الأكاديمي الجامد فليتم تعليمهم الحروف الهجائية مثلا عن طريق حفظها كأغنية أو مسرحية يكون أبطالها الحروف المختلفة وتعليم السلوكيات بشكل قصصي واستخدام عرائس الماريونيت كشخصية رئيسية تزامل الطفل وتعلمه القيم المختلفة من خلال تواجدها معه في الفصل والمدرسة

وخطة الوزارة لهذه المرحلة تأكد على الاهتمام بالنشاط الترفيهي لطفل رياض الأطفال ولكن في الأغلب هذا لا يطبق في جميع مدارس مصر ونجدهم ملتزمون بالخطة الدراسية التي تتعامل مع الطفل وحشو رأسه بالمعلومات منذ نعومة أظافره
ومطالبته بحفظ الحروف الأبجدية عربي وانجليزي كتابة وقراءة وهو في الرابعة من عمره 
وحفظ خمس كلمات على كل حرف عربي وانجليزي كتابة وقراءة وهو في الخامسة من عمره
مع إغفال الجانب الرياضي والفني المقدم لهؤلاء الأطفال وتولية كامل الاهتمام للجانب الدراسي
وهنا لا أنكر أهمية الجانب الدراسي ولكن ليأتي في وقته وعمره الطبيعي في مرحلة التعليم الأساسي
وهذا هو الفرق بين المرحلتين الذي يجب أن يراعيه المدرسون والوزارة في خطتها


الرقيقة قيثارة أشكرك على حوارك الجميل وعلى طيب لقائك
في انتظار تواجدك الدائم معي
دمتى لي أختا محبة 
تقبلي تقديري واحترامي
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *السلام عليكم
> 
> أختي الفاضله
> 
> قلب مصر
> 
> أنا من المتعاملين مع الصندوق الاجتماعي منذ 2004 
> 
> أولا 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلا بك مرة ثانية أخي الكريم  القواس  :f: 

يُسعدني تواجدك الدائم بالندوة 

بالنسبة لتساؤلات حضرتك سأحاول الرد عليها حسب آخر معلومات لي بالصندوق الاجتماعي لأني تركت العمل به تقريبا منذ عام 1999 




> ما الداعي لبروتستو فلس و ورقه تفيد بعدم الحصول على أرض خريجيين و يجب أن يكون هناك مستلزم انتاج بفاتوره زي جهاز كومبيوتر؟


تُطلب ورقة البروتستو والتي تُفيد بأن الشخص لم يسبق وأن أشهر إفلاسه 
حتى يتم التأكد من أنه لن يأخذ قيمة القرض حتى يقوم بتسديد ديونه السابقة ومن ثم فأن المشروع يكون حينها مشروع وهمي ولن تُسترد قيمة المبالغ التي اقترضها المستفيد من الصندوق

أما الورقة المطلوبة بعدم حصوله على أرض خريجين حتى لا يكون هناك مواطن استمتع بأكثر من قرض منخفض الفائدة ويأخذ فرصة مواطن آخر لم يستفد بأي قرض
وهو مبدأ لتكافؤ الفرص على ما أظن لأن هذا الشرط لم يكن موجودا أيام عملي في الصندوق وهو شرط مستحدث وحتى لا يكون هناك ازدواجية قروض ويقوم المستفيد بسداد أكثر من قرض في آن واحد

أما عن شرط وجود مستلزم انتاج بفاتورة حتى يتم التأكد من جدية القرض وأنه مشروع حقيقي وليس وهمي




> لماذا يجب أن يكون المتقدم غير مطلوب عسكريا ؟


هذا شرط هام جدا للحصول على القرض
لأن المستفيد إذا كان مجند فأنه لن يستطيع بأي حال من الأحوال أن يدير مشروعه حتى ولو كان متفرغا لبعض الوقت
مثل الدراسة تماما فالطالب لا يستطيع الجمع بين كونه مجند وطالب ولذا فالدراسة تأجل التجنيد والتجنيد يأجل الوظيفة لأن صفة جمع المجند بين عمله أو دراسته أو أي شيئ آخر لن تتحقق 
وبالتالي فأيضا لن يستطيع المجند أن يحصل على القرض إلا إذا أنهى جيشه أو أعفي إعفاء نهائي وليس مؤقت 




> ثانيا
> 
> لماذا تم جعل الاعفاء الضريبي على النشاط مساوي للقرض بعد أن كان مفتوح؟



بالنسبة لهذا الشرط في الماضي كان الإعفاء ليس مفتوحا ولكنه كان لمدة خمس سنوات فقط من بداية الحصول على القرض  وهي فترة سداد القرض

وأرى أن هذا الشرط شرط عادل وطبيعي لأنه ليس من حق المستفيد الذي أخذ قرض من انصندوق الاجتماعي أن يستمر في حالة الإعفاء الضريبي مدى الحياة أو لفترة تتجاوز مدة قرضه
لأن هذا ليس من العدل عند مساواته بأي مواطن آخر أقام مشروع صغير دون الاعتماد على قروض من البنوك أو الصندوق الاجتماعي ويدفع ضرائبه بشكل مستمر منذ بداية مشروعه
ولكن مع مستفيدي الصندوق تتم هذه الخطوة حتى يستطيع المستفيد أن يقف على قدميه بمشروعه وأن يشغل منتجاته ويسوقها 
والفترة المساوية للقرض فترة كافية جدا للإعفاء الضريبي من وجهة نظري حتى يُطبق مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص




> ثالثا
> 
> لماذا الفائده 7% على القروض أقل من 50 ألف و 9% على القروض فوق 50 ألف؟


لا أعلم لماذا الفائدة مختلفة باختلاف القروض وهذا الاختلاف أيضا حديث لم يكن موجودا من قبل




> رابعا
> 
> أنتي تتحدثين عن دراسة الجدوى هل هي أساسيه في الورق لأني لم أقدم دراسة جدوى و حصلت على القرض يمكن عشان الضمانات موجوده و ده مجرد روتين ؟؟


في الوقت الذي كنت أعمل به في الصندوق كانت دراسة الجدوى أساسية ولا غنى عنها ويجب أن تكون مرفقة بالأوراق المرسلة للبنك حتى مع وجود الضمانات 
ولا أعلم لماذا تغير الوضع الآن !




> ملحوظه
> 
> لا يوجد أموال الأن في الصندوق لأني تقدمت لتجديد القرض و أخبروني بعدم وجود أموال فمن أين يأتي التمويل مصري أم عربي أم صندوق النقد الدولي ؟


على حسب معلوماتي فإن تمويل الصندوق يأتي من قرض ميسر من صندوق النقد الدولي وليس لدي أدنى فكرة إن كانت الصناديق العربية تشارك في التمويل ام لا ولكن بالتأكيد أن تمويله ليس مصري على الإطلاق  :O O: 

أرجو أن أكون وفقت في الرد على تساؤلات حضرتك
وأهلا بك   :f: 
تقبل تقديري واحترامي
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> ماشاء الله عليكى يا قلب مصر
> 
> قلب العطاء
> 
> اختنا الكريمة المحبوبة من الجميع
> 
> ربنا يكرمك و يبارك لك فى اسرتك
> 
> و حضرى نفسك للأسئلة اللى جاية


ربنا يخليك أخي الفاضل ليدر ويبارك في حضرتك

بشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة

وفي انتظار أسئلتك دائما  :Helpsmilie2: 

تقبل تقديري واحترامي أخي الكريم
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## nour2005

ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الفاضل اسكندراني 

كعادتك تتحفنا بأجمل المواضيع 

وأمتع اللقاءات

شكرا لكل مواضيعك الهادفة ولجهودك الطيبة  

قلب مصر الحبيبة 

حينا يمر علينا هذا الاسم

يذكرنا بالانسانة المثقفة والرزينة

 وصاحبة القلم الذي نحترمه ونقدّره

صاحبة الاحساس المرهف وعذبة الكلمات

وصاحبة القلب الكبير الذي يفيض حباً لكل الاعضاء 

سعدت كثيراً بالتعرف إليكِ أكثر .

وفّقكِ الله أختي الحبيبة وزادكِ علماً 

 وشكراً لجهودكِ المتميزة والرائعة.

تقبلي مني خالص شكري و تقديري

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> موضوع جميل جدا .. وهادف جميل
> 
> أشكرك أخي الكريم اسكندراني
> 
> على حسن اختيارك
> 
>   
> 
> وأشكر ضيف الحلقة
> ...



أخي الكريم الصعيدي  :f: 
أشكر لك وجودك الطيب وشعورك النبيل
بارك الله فيك

شرفني وجود حضرتك معنا بالندوة
تقبل تقديري واحترامي
 :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> فى البداية.. شكرا لـ أ/ نادر الذى اتاح لنا هذه الفرصة الجميلة 
> 
> موضوع رائع مع ضيف اكثر من رائع
> 
> بجد انا مستمتع جدا بالحوار و الاسئلة
> 
> بس فى الحقيقة انا مختلف شوية مع اخى ليدر.. 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا بك أخي العزيز دكتور عصام  :f: 
صدقني أنا كمان مستمتعة جدا بتواجدي مع هذه النخبة الرائعة من أبناء مصر
ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا يارب


عارف يا دكتور عصام عندما التحقت بالعمل في رياض الأطفال شعرت أنني ينقصني أن أتعلم الكثير والكثير حتى أعرف وأفهم هؤلاء الأطفال
وأن كل ما تعلمته ودرسته لم يكن إلا ذرة حتى أنال شرف التدريس لهؤلاء الأطفال وترك علامة بقلوبهم وعقولهم مدى الحياة
وعلشان كدة التحقت بدبلوم الدراسات التربوية وبدرس وأقرأ في مختلف المجالات علشان أكون قدر المسئولية دي ..

تخيل حضرتك أنك بتزرع شجرة حتطرح بعد عشرين سنة وطرحها حيغنيك العمر كله ويوقفك على رجليك
الشجرة دي محتاجة منك ايه ؟ أنك ترعاها بأقل الإمكانيات وترميلها أي سماد وخلاص ؟
ولا أنك ترعاها بكل ما تملك وتعطيها سماد يوقفها صح على رجليها ويخليها تطرح زرع مالوش مثيل وميتقارنش بأي زرع تاني أهملت رعايته

أطفالنا زي الزرعة دي بالظبط  ، كل ما تدعمهم بالعلم والثقافة وهما صغيرين حيدوك أكيد نتيجة ممتازة لما يكبروا
علمهم الانتماء من وهما في KG1 حتلاقيهم بيدافعوا عن مصر ويتصدوا لكل محاولات التفرقة اللي بتبث في نفوسهم لما يكبروا
علمهم حب الله وسيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام  حتلاقيهم لما يكبروا بيراعوا ضميرهم وبيخافوا من ربنا وميقبلوش الحرام ويبقى الصدق والأمانة طريقهم طول عمرهم
وعلشان تزرع فيهم كل الصفات الطيبة لازم يكون اللي بيزرعها فيهم عارف هو بيقول إيه وبيوصل أنهي معلومة ليهم بالظبط

عايزة اقولك يا دكتور عصام أن بالرغم من قلة الدخل المادي لمهنة التدريس بالمقارنة بوظائف تانية اشتغلتها كنت بأقبض فيها 6 أضعاف مرتبي في المدرسة إلا أنها أكثر مهنة عملت بها أدخلت السعادة على قلبي وشعرت فيها أني بعمل شيئ مفيد لمصر ولولادي ولم أندم لحظة واحدة من وقت ما اشتغلت في رياض الأطفال بالعكس أنا بمر حاليا بحالة حزن أن الإجازة جت وأني بعيدة عن ولادي في المدرسة 

بشكرك يا دكتور عصام على تواجدك الراقي 
سعدت جدا بوجودك معنا
تقبل تقديري واحترامي
 :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> الف شكر يا استاذ نادر على هذه المقابلة الثرية مع استاذتنا قلب مصر ام يوسف 
> 
> نستفاد الكثير من هذه اللقاءات ونتعرف على خبرات نحتاج لها عند بداية حياتنا من تجارب الاخرين
> 
> بارك الله فيك يا استاذ نادر على هذه اللقاءات الجميلة 
> 
> وعن لقاء اليوم قعدت اكتب فى مشاركة نص ساعة وفى الاخر الصفحة قفلت  .....  فقرى من يومى هههههههه
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلاااااااا أخي العزيز أهلاوي شديد  :f: 
فينك من زمان واضح أن ماتشات الأهلي خدتك بعيد عن المنتدى  :good: 

كان نفسي أقرى مشاركتك اللي فاتت اللي قعدت تكتب فيها نص ساعة  ::@: 
بس يظهر ربنا بيحبني  :: 

أيوة أنا السبب يا أهلاوي أنا اللي كنت باخد الزباين منك  :: 
عارف بقى شغل الكمبيوتر كان من المهن المحببة ليا جدا وكنت بقضي فيه وقت جميل
بس مشكلته الفعلية أنه كان بياخد وقتي كله ومكونتش بلاقي أي وقت لأي حاجة تانية أعملها معاه لأنه على طول الناس كانت بتكون مستعجلة على شغلها
المهم أني تركت هذا العمل وأنا في حالة رضا تام لأني مقدرتش أوفق بينه وبين أولادي وعملي في المدرسة
والقرار دا  لم يحزنني بالمرة

بالنسبة لسؤالك
ليه بعد ما بناخد كل الكورسات ديه وفى النهاية مش بنشتغل بيها ؟ (الشق الأول من السؤال)

مين قال مش بنشتغل بيها دي مهمة جدا لثقافتنا وتعاملاتنا اليومية ومفيش شيئ الإنسان بيدرسه ومش بيستفيد منه

وليه اللى حوالينا بيشوفوا دايما ان الكورسات فقط للشغل وإن مش ليها فايدة إلا كده وانها تضييع وقت لو كانت فى غير كده ؟

مش دايما اللي حوالينا بيشوفوا كدة يا أهلاوي وحتى لو شافوا كدة وكان دا رأيهم احنا نقدر نقنعهم بوجهة نظرنا بشكل عملي لما يشوفوا أننا قدرنا نستفيد من كل اللي درسناه في حياتنا بشكل عام

مش عارفة أنا جاوبتك بأي صفة في الإجابة اللي فاتت
لكن كل اللي اقدر أقولهولك أني كأم وكطالبة علم أنا بشجع جدا أي إنسان أنه يقدر يدرس أي شيئ بيحبه أنه يدرسه حتى لو وجد معارضة من الناس اللي حواليه
وصدقني حيقتنعوا بعد فترة قليلة بمدى أهمية الكورسات اللي أنت درستها
وبالنسبة لي أنا من دلوقتي بحاول أخلي يوسف ويس ومريم يتعلموا حاجات كتير بعلمهم قرآن وموسيقى ومشتركة لهم في المكتبة ومدخلاهم في أنشطة ثقافية  زي تعليم الخط والرسم واشتركت لهم في أنشطة رياضية 
حاسة أني عايزاهم يعرفوا كل حاجة ويتعلموا كل حاجة حتى لو مش حيكون دا تخصصهم لما يكبروا


أخي العزيز أهلاوي سعيدة جدا أن الرد دا وصل علشان أقرى مشاركتك الجميلة وشعورك الطيب
استمتعت جدا بالتحاور معاك
ربنا يكرمك ويجعلك من المتميزين دائما
 :f:

----------


## ابو زوبة



----------


## Dragon Shadow

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
أخي العزيز إسكندراني  :f: 
إختيار موفق لإنسان محبوبة من الجميع ، دمثة الخلق ، حلوة المنطق ، تعمل في صمت ، وتتفاني في خدمة الغير دائماً ...

لدى قلب مصر   :f:  مكانة خاصة لدي وإن كنا لانلتقي على صفحات المنتدى كثيراً ...

منذ تواجدها الأول شعرت بصدقها ومصداقيتها وجديتها في ما تتناوله من قضايا وماتتصدى له من أمور ، ولاأنسى مثلاً مواجهتها مع بلال فضل على صفحات المنتدى من أجل إقتناعها بما ذهبت إليه بذاك الوقت . 
منتديات كثيرة قد تقيم الأفراح والليالي الملاح لمجرد تسجيل شخصية معروفة كبلال فضل ، ولكن الأمر هنا مختلف بمنتدى أبناء مصر العظيم ، المصداقية والصراحة هى المفتاح الذي يجب أن تملكه لتكون عضواً فاعلاً محترماً بهذا الصرح العظيم ...

- سعدت كثيراً بهذه الندوة الجميلة وإستفدت كثيراً من تلك الجلسة الجميلة وتلك المداخلات القيمة ، كما سعدت بالتعرف أكثر على العزيزة قلب مصر   :f: ومعرفة معلومات لم أكن أعرفها ....
تحية حب وتقدير لكل من شارك في هذا العمل الجميل وساهم في تلك الندوة الثرية ، وتحية عطرة ملؤها الحب والتقدير للعزيز إسكندراني   :f:  ذلك النهر المعطاء دوماً .

قلب مصر " أم يوسف "
ماهو القدر الذي الذي ساهم به علم النفس وتحديداً السلوكية في تحديد كيفية تعاملك مع الغير خلال رحلتك المشوقة وأعمالك المتعددة ؟

بمشيئة الله لي عودة بمزيد من الإستفسارات التي أود طرحها على الغالية قلب مصر   :f: ...

دمتم جميعاً بحب

----------


## مصطفى سلام

> ما ينقصنا الآن أن نتوحد على فكرة ونتبناها وتصبح هي هدفنا المشترك وليس أهدافا فردية متناثرة


بارك الله فيك يا سيدتى .. إن ما قد تفضلت بذكره عاليه – من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة – يمثل لب المشاكل التى تؤرق الحياة فى مصر ....
ففى ذلك الزمان ، و رغم الاحتلال ، إلا أن الحياة السياسية كانت فى قمة رقيها رغم كل ما أريد أن يترسخ فى أذهان الأجيال التالية لسنة 1952 من فساد و اختلال للحياة السياسية ..
و عقيدتى أن ازدهار الحياة السياسية هو الأساس المتين للحركة الاجتماعية فى كافة مناحيها ، لقد كان للأحزاب فكر و استراتيجيات ، و كانت مساحة الحرية – السياسية و الاجتماعية – واسعة للغاية ، و فى إطار هذا الحراك السياسى ، ظهرت القيادات الفكرية و الفلسفية التى بسطت المشاكل ، و نظرت فى الحلول ، و جمعّت المصريين – فى جمعيات أهلية و حكومية - على قضايا معينة كانت مصر تعانى منها فى ذلك الحين .
أضرب مثلا : فى مجال التعليم : كانت الصرخة التى أطلقها الدكتور طه حسين " التعليم كالماء و الهواء حق لكل مواطن " ، و سرعان ما أصبحت هذه الصرخة هدفا اجتمع عليه أبناء المجتمع .
و بمناسبة الحديث عن طه حسين فقد قامت حكومة اسماعيل صدقى بفصله من الجامعة و تعيينه مفتشا بوزارة المعارف – التربية و التعليم حاليا – لموقفه منها ، فما كان من مدير الجامعة آنذاك أحمد لطفى السيد – نهاية العشرينيات أو بداية الثلاثينيات – إلا أن استقال من منصبه احتجاجا على تدخل الحكومة فى شئون الجامعة ، فهب المجتمع كله – أفراده و جماعاته – للدفاع عن حرية الفكر ، مما اضطر الحكومة إلى التراجع و عاد طه حسين و عاد لطفى السيد .(فى هذا ما يؤكد ديناميكية المجتمع و وعيه )
من هذه الواقعة – التى يبدو أنها خارجة عن سياق الموضوع – أود أن أدلل على أن الحرية أيضا أساس من أسس العمل الوطنى – و أيضا دعامة من دعامات الفكر .
و لقد مرت بمصر منذ أكثر من خمسين سنة أحداث قضت على حرية الفكر و حرية الحركة الوطنية و قامت الدولة بتأميم كل شئ : الفكر و العمل و الوطنية مما أزهد المصريين فى العمل التطوعى .
و أعتقد أيضا أن النشاط التطوعى قد بدأ ينمو فى الفترة الأخيرة ، معظمه على يد جماعات دينية معتدلة – أذكر ذلك بعد أن شاهدت و استمعت إلى جهود السيدة الفاضلة ياسمين الخيام التى كانت ضيفة على برنامج العاشرة مساء و عرضت فيها بعض جهود جمعية مسجد الحصرى بمدينة 6 أكتوبر .
شاكر لك - سيدتى – سعة صدرك وصبرك على إطالتى الحديث .
مصطفى سلام

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

كما عودنا الاخ العزيز .. صاحب القلب الكبير والمشاعر الصادقة اسكندراني

يأتينا بشخصيات محترمة ونماذج قديرة نتعلم منها الكثير في .. في حياتنا العملية

وشخصية اليوم .. لواحدة من العضوات التي يحترمها الجميع ونقدرها انسانياً

اتخذت من حبها لوطنها اسماً تعبر به عن نفسها .. واستحقت ان تكون
 " قلب مصـــر "

اختنا الكريمة .. قلب مصر

أهلاً بك .. وبما تنقليه لنا جميعاً من خبرات وتجارب حتماً تساعد الكثيرين في تكوين
مخزون من الخبرات العملية .. والتجارب التى لا غنى عنها في معترك الحياة العملية

واسمحي لي بتساؤل استوقفني عندما قرأت مشاركات اخواني السابقة حول فترة
عملك بالصندوق الاجتماعي ..

حيث انه هناك تجربة شخصية لأحد الاصدقاء عندما حاول ان يلجأ له لمساعدته في
تكوين مشروع خاص ، وكما هو معلن في جميع وسائل الاعلام انه يقدم للشباب
الفرصة لاختيار الفكرة والدراسة والتسويق ايضاً ..
ولكنه فوجىء ان مساعدات الصندوق تنحصر في المساعدة على توسيع ودعم مشروعات
قائمة بالفعل .. وليس لمن يرغب في البدء بمشروع !!
فيطلب كيان قائم لمشروع ( بسجل واوراق رسمية ) ونشاط قائم بالفعل..
فيساعد من له رغبة في توسيع نشاطه او زيادة امكانياته 
وبالتالى .. لا يعبأ بمن يرغب في مساعدته لبدء مشروع جديد

فهل كان الحال كما هو الان فترة تواجدك به ؟
 وكيف يكون دور الصندوق فقط منصباً في مساعدة نشاط قائم بالفعل فقط ؟
ومن وجهة نظرك .. هلى هذا الدور كافي .. خاصة في ظل الظروف التى نمر بها ؟

شكراً اخى الحبيب .. نادر لمجهودك الرائع في محاولة مد جذور للخبرة بيننا
ومساعدة الجميع في التواصل بما يفيد الكثيرين

خالص وارق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

*السلام عليكم ..

أستاذ نادر ..تحية طيبة لحضرتك ..
الحقيقة لقاء غني جداً وممتع جداً أحييك عن جد على المجهود المبذول في القاعة والمنتدى عموماً..

قلب مصر..ماشاء الله يعني مسكت الخشب لاتقلقي
حقيقي من أجمل اللقاءات اللي قرأتها في المنتدى وكشفت كذا جانب ماكنت أعرفه 
عارفة الشيء اللي عجبني جداً جداً جداً هو مجال الموسيقى في رياض الأطفال ..
يمكن علشان أنا نفسي أدخل رياض الأطفال وأتوه هناك فأول ماقرأت الفقرة دي قلت يااااابختك 

عن جد ربنا يوفقك في كل حاجة وكل خطوة جميلة ومفيدة تعمليها ..
لكِ دوماً خالص الود والتقدير ..

..*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

إلى السيدة الأولى للمنتدى
العزيزة جدا 
 :f: قلب مصر :f: 
تعويضا لكى عن سنوات عمرك
التى ضاعت مع المشروع الفاشل
المسمى 
 ::uff::  الصندوق الاجتماعى  ::uff::  
والذى كان سببه فشله
هو أن البنوك المصرية
هى بنوك للأغنياء فقط

وليست بنوك للفقراء
ولتنجح مثل هذه الصناديق فى مصر
عليكم بدراسة ما فعله الآخرون
فى الدول المشابهة لحالة مصر
مثل بنجلاديش مثلا مثلا 
وتعويضا لكى
أهديك آخر إنتاج لى
وهى اللوحة السيريالزمية
ثقافة السلاح الأبيض

----------


## قلب مصر

> اختى العزيزة 
> قلب مصر 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا على عطاءك 
> 
> سؤال اثار دائما اهتمامى وذكرنى به الان مشاركة اخى العزيز عصام كابو 
> 
> ...



أخي العزيز إسكندراني  :f: 
بداية أقبل عذري على التأخير الخارج عن إرادتي نتيجة لبعض الظروف الطارئة
ولتسمح لي ويسمح لي الأخوة الأفاضل أن أتابع الرد على أسئلتكم الجميلة




> سؤالى 
> 
> كيف ترى حضرتك الامر من وجهة نظرك وتجربتك الشخصية ؟؟؟
> 
> كيف نعيد لاستاذ التعليم الاساسى مكانته الحقيقية؟
> 
> ماهو الفرق بين التعليم الحكومى والتعليم الخاص فى مرحلة التعليم الاساسى


بالنسبة لي إن استطعت أن أجعل مدرسي مرحلة رياض الأطفال من الحاصلين على الدكتوراة في تخصصهم لفعلت ولو أملك أن أدرس أضعاف ما درسته كي أفيد منه الأطفال الذين أتعامل معهم لفعلت
الأطفال بحر واسع جدا وبيئة خصبة وكل ما نزرعه فيهم سيكون نتاجه جيل للمستقبل بكل ما نبثه فيهم من خير أو شر
وعليه فيجب أن نراعي جيدا من يتعاملون مع الطفال ونراعي صحتهم النفسية في المقام الأول 
 ويجب متابعة القائمين على التدريس في رياض الأطفال بصفة مستمرة حتى تستقيم العملية التربوية والنفسية 

اما عن كيف نستعيد لأستاذ التعليم الأساسي مكانته فهي في الحقيقة تحتاج منا لحديث طويل  لأنها تحتاج في البداية لإعادة النظر في العائد الذي يقدم لمدرس التعليم الأساسي ، وكيف أطلب من هذا المدرس أن يكون حاصل على أعلى المؤهلات العلمية وأن يأخذ كورسات متعددة الثقافات في مختلف العلوم وفي النهاية أعطيه عائد مادي هزيل ولا يقارن بخمسة في المائة مما يحصل عليه الأستاذ الجامعي
ماذا تنتظر من مدرس التعليم الأساسي الذي لا يحصل على قوت يومه من خلال مرتبه إلا أن يبدأ في إعطاء دروس خاصة حتى يستطيع أن يوازن بين أسرته وعمله
وهذا ما أراه بالفعل وللأسف من كثيرين يُدرسون في مرحلة التعليم الأساسي  يتجهون وبقوة للدروس الخصوصية حتى يعوضوا الفارق المادي
أما الكادر وما يقال عنه فهم حتى الآن لم يحصلوا على 25 % من الكادر المنصوص عليه قانونا
ومرتباتهم بعد خمسة عشر عاما خدمة لا تتعدى الـ 500 جنيه !!!!!
إذن قبل كل شيئ يتم إعادة النظر في مرتبات المدرسين حتى يتواجد لديهم الدافع لأخذ دراسات أخرى
تؤهلهم لمد الجيل القادم بما يجب أن يتوافر لديه من معلومات وثقافات مختلفة

وهناك شيئ آخر حتى يتم ضبط العملية التربوية وهي أن تأخذ الوزارة والهيئات التعليمية على عاتقها التدريب المستمر لمدرسي رياض الأطفال والتعليم الأساسي من حيث امدادهم بالدورات المختلفة وتحفيزهم بشكل معنوي ومادي على أن من يحصل على شهادات تأهيلية ويجتاز الدورات سيتم ترقيته  ووضعه في مكانه المناسب 

أما عن الفرق بين التعليم الخاص والتعليم الحكومي في مرحلة رياض الأطفال
هو الاهتمام المعنوي والتعليمي بالطفل
نجد كثيرا في مدارس الحكومة يُعامل المدرسون الأطفال معاملة فاترة ليس بها أي تعاطف مع الطفل ويؤدون واجبهم كأنه تحصيل حاصل ولا توجد روح التعاون والمودة بينهم وبين الطفل ونجدهم في أغلب الأوقات يلقون بالمعلومات في وجه الطفل وسواء فهم الطفل أو لم يفهم هي ليست قضية المدرس أنما هي قضية الطفل وهذه للأسف مشكلة خطيرة وهي تردي حال المدرسين في المدارس الحكومية
وسواء قمت بالشكوى أو الاستياء مما يقوم به المدرس فلن يحدث أي تغيير
على عكس الاهتمام املعنوي بالطفل في المدارس الخاصة والتي تولي اهتماما بالجوانب الترفيهية والمعنوية للطفل حتى تشجع أولياء الأمور للإستمرار في هذه المدرسة عن غيرها من المدارس الخاصة الأخرى ونجد في  المدارس الخاصة إن إدارة هذه المدارس تخاف فقد أي ولي أمر وتعمل بمبدأ الزبون دائما على حق
حتى ولو كان على خطأ.
وللأسف فإن هذه النقطة من أشد سلبيات المدارس الخاصة حيث أنها تؤدي في كثير من الأحيان إلى مشاكل كثيرة لأن الدور التربوي يُفقد وبشدة نتيجة تدخل أولياء الأمور بغير مبرر وفي غير صالح الطفل من الناحية التربوية ويفقد المدرس هيبته نتيجة الضغوط المستمرة من إدارة المدرسة لإرضاء ولي الأمر
للأسف أقولها وبمنتهى الألم أن  التعليم الحكومي والتعليم الخاص بحاجة إلى إعادة هيكلة وتنظيم من جديد
وبحاجة لإعادة ترتيب الأدوار والأولويات التي يجب مراعتها عند اختيار من يقومون بتعليم الأطفال وفيما يقدم لهؤلاء المدرسين من مميزات يستطيعوا من خلالها أن يقوموا بدورهم على أكمل وأكفأ وجه

وحتى لا يتكل المدرس الحكومي على أنه سيأخذ مرتبه سواء اشتغل أو لم يشتغل 
ويخاف المدرس في المدرسة الخاصة من رهبة ولي الأمر وأنه قد يتسبب في رفده من المدرسة إذا صدرت عنه شكوى وبالتالي يقوم بالتدريس وهو جنب الحيط خائف على استمراريته في المدرسة
وبالطبع هذا لا يسري في جميع المدارس ولكنه للأسف الواقع العام


بشكرك أخي الكريم إسكندراني على أسئلتك القوية والتي جعلتني أفضفض عن الكثير من الأوضاع الخطأ التي أراها من خلال كوني في المقام الأوم أم لثلاثة أطفال في التعليم الأساسي ورياض الأطفال ومن خلال كوني مدرسة رياض أطفال

تحياتي أخي الكريم وفي انتظار تواصلك الراقي دائما
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> أختي العزيزة قلب مصـــر 
> 
> سعيدة جدا بمتابعة الندوة و التعرف أكثر على مجلات عملك و دراستك..
> بس أنا مش عارفة يعني إيه دراسات جدوى؟
> نفع الله بكِ أختي الكريمة وجزاك كل خير 
> ياسميــن


أهلا بيكي أختى الجميلة ياسمين  :f: 
سعيدة بتواجدك الرائع معانا في الندوة 
بالنسبة لدراسات الجدوى .. هي الدراسة التي يقوم بها الفرد المقبل على بدء أي مشروع يستعرض من خلالها جميع المعلومات المتاحة له عن مشروعه والإيجابيات والسلبيات التي من المفترض أن تقابله في مشروعه ومدى احتياج السوق المحلي للمنتج الذي سيقدمه ويقوم بتحليل كل تلك المعلومات حتى يصل لإمكانية تنفيذ مشروعه أم لا 
ويطرح فيها كل ما سيتعرض له في مشروعه سواء مساحة المكان المقام به المشروع وموقعه وعدد المشتغلين معه ومستلزمات التشغيل المطلوبه منه والمنتج الذي سيطرحه للأسواق وأماكن التسويق التي سيقوم بتسويق منتجه فيها والضرائب التي سيدفعها والكهرباء والآلات المستخدمة كل كبيرة وصغيرة في مشروعه سيكتبها فيها
بحيث بعد حسبة بسيطة من التكاليف التي سينفقها على المشروع وحساب المنتج وتسويقه يظهر له في النهاية هامش الربح الذي سيكون هو نتاج عمله بعد خصم كل مستلزمات التشغيل وأجور العمال والضرائب وكل التفاصيل الأخرى التي تقابله في مشروعه
وبعد حساب هذه الحسبة من التكاليف والمصروفات والربح يستطيع أن يعرف المقبل على المشروع هل هذا المشروع له جدوى وربح أم أنه مشروع غير مربح وسيخسر على المدى القريب أو البعيد

أختي العزيزة ياسمين بشكرك على سؤالك الجميل وفي انتظار تشريفك دائما
دُمتي بكل خير وتألق 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> الاخت الفاضلة قلب مصر
> 
> حديثك اسعدنا كثيرا و جعلنا نتعرف اكثر على شخصية جميلة 
> 
> و عايز اسألك سؤال صغير كده
> 
> دورات التنمية البشرية تفتكرى لها دور مؤثر فى حياتنا و ممكن الناس تستفيد منها فعلا ؟
> 
> احكى لنا ايه اللى اضافته دورات التنمية البشرية الى قلب مصر ؟ كيف كنت قبلها و كيف صرت بعدها ؟
> ...


أهلا بك أخي الكريم ليدر :f: 

سعيدة والله بمشاركاتك الجميلة وتواجدك الذي أثرى الموضوع



> دورات التنمية البشرية تفتكرى لها دور مؤثر فى حياتنا و ممكن الناس تستفيد منها فعلا ؟
> 
> احكى لنا ايه اللى اضافته دورات التنمية البشرية الى قلب مصر ؟ كيف كنت قبلها و كيف صرت بعدها ؟


أكيد طبعا ليها دور مهم ومؤثر ، أي دراسة نقدر نتعلمها ونعرفها أكيد حيكون ليها دور مهم في حياتنا وتزود معلوماتنا 
وبالنسبة للتنمية البشرية على وجه الخصوص دراستها ممتعة جدا لأن هدفها الأساسي منصب على معرفة الإنسان وتنميته في جميع النواحي والوصول لأقصى إمكانياته التي يستطيع الوصول إليها
ومن خلالها بنقدر نكتشف مواهب وقدرات الفرد ونوظفها في مسارها الصحيح

وبالنسبة لي قراءة ودراسة التنمية البشرية فادتني بشكل كبير في جميع النواحي
ساعدتني في محاولة اكتشاف  قدرات من أتعامل معاهم واحاول دايما في مخيلتي أتوقع مدى قدراتهم المتوقعة منهم بعد امدادهم بالمعلومات المساعدة والإمكانيات المتاحة علشان نقدر نوصل بيهم لأفضل شكل
ومثلا كنت بجرب دا كتير على تلامذتي في المدرسة - وكنت بشوف ايه أفضل نتيجة أقدر أوصلها معاهم بعد ما أنمي فيهم قدراتهم على الإستيعاب والفهم بالعوامل المساعدة الموجودة معايا ومين ينفع في إيه  ؟
مين ميوله موسيقية وبحاول أنمي عنده الموهبة ومين ميوله فنية ومين يميل للرياضة ومين ميوله علمية ومهتم بالدراسة أكتر 
وطبعا مش بقدر اعرف بشكل كبير لأن سنهم صغير لسه أنما بيكون فيه مؤشرات لحب الطفل وميله لأشياء معينة


> و عايز رأيك فى قصة قريتها على النت و اعرف ح تتصرفى ازاى
> 
> ولد عمره 16 سنة و هو ماشى فى الشارع - كان راجع من مدرسته - طلع عليه شوية بلطجية
> 
> و طلبوا منه يديلهم الموبايل بتاعه و الفلوس اللى معاه و كانوا بيهددوه بأسلحة بيضاء !!
> 
> الولد رفض و قاومهم لحد ما اصابوه اصابات كثيرة فى يده و اخدوا منه الموبايل و جروا
> 
> الولد رجع البيت منهار و حاسس انه جبان و انه مقدرش يحمى نفسه و بدأ ينزوى و يكتئب
> ...



بالنسبة للحالة دي  الولد دا أصلا لازم يتشجع جدا 
لأنه قاوم وكان عنده الشجاعة أنه يواجه مجموعة من البلطجية ومعاهم أسلحة بيضاء
ورفض أنه ينهار من أول لحظة ويستسلم 
ولازم أنمي عنده مسألة المواجهة والمقاومة وأنه لم يخطأ لما قاوم اللصوص بالعكس هو سلك السلوك الصح لكن المعركة لم تكن متكافئة لأنهم أكثر عددا ومعاهم أسلحة وهو أعزل
وأن حماية النفس والحفاظ عليها ليس بأن أحمل أسلحة أقاوم بها البلطجية ولكن السلاح الذي يجب أن استخدمه هو سلاح العقل والفكر
وأن أفكر في جميع الاحتمالات التي من الممكن حدوثها عند القيام بأي خطوة 
وسرعة التفكير والبديهة مطلوبة 
وأنه لا يجب عليه أن يستاء وينهار ويكتئب لأن ما حدث كان متوقع لعدم التكافئ وليس لأنه جبان 

وبمنتهى الحنان أشجع النقاط المضيئة التي قام بها وأوضح له السلبيات وأن حدوثها مش هو السبب فيه

يارب أكون قدرت أجاوب بشكل مظبوط  :: 

بشكرك جدا أخير الكريم ليدر
وفي انتظارك دايما  :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أهلا بك أخي الكريم ليدر
> 
> سعيدة والله بمشاركاتك الجميلة وتواجدك الذي أثرى الموضوع
> 
> 
>  أكيد طبعا ليها دور مهم ومؤثر ، أي دراسة نقدر نتعلمها ونعرفها أكيد حيكون ليها دور مهم في حياتنا وتزود معلوماتنا 
> وبالنسبة للتنمية البشرية على وجه الخصوص دراستها ممتعة جدا لأن هدفها الأساسي منصب على معرفة الإنسان وتنميته في جميع النواحي والوصول لأقصى إمكانياته التي يستطيع الوصول إليها
> ومن خلالها بنقدر نكتشف مواهب وقدرات الفرد ونوظفها في مسارها الصحيح
> 
> ...




 
 :f2: أختاه قلب مصر
هل تسمحي لي أن أضيف التالي بالنسبة لهذه المشكلة القابله للتكرار في المستقبل القريب والبعيد وذلك حتي يكتمل حلك للمشكله من جذورها  لا بد من التالي:

علي هذا الشاب الصغير التحرك في جماعات من المدرسة وإليهاتشجيع هذا الشاب وغيره من الشباب علي الإنضمام للأحزاب السياسية كخطوه هامه نحو التغيير للأفضلالضغط  علي الحكومه من خلال هذه الأحزاب السياسيه  ومن خلال منظمات حقوق الإنسان بزيادة دوريات الشرطة السائره والراكبه في الشوارع  وفي  حالة  عدم  إستجابة  لهذا المطلب  الحيوي  فليس  أمام الأهالي إلا توليهم تأمين الأمن بأنفسهم في شوارعهم وأحيائهم السكنيةمعرفه الأسباب  الجذرية لمشاكل هؤلاء المنحرفين  والتي أكيد من أسبابها الجذرية  البطالة  والتسرب المبكر  من التعليم  وإنتشار  المخدرات  ومن ثم  حل  مشاكلهم  حتي  يعود الأمن والأمان  إلي الشارع المصري

----------


## قلب مصر

> اختى العزيزة.... قلب مصر
> 
> تابعت الموضوع منذ بدايته وتابعت مشاركات الاخوة الاعضاء وردود حضرتك المتميزة ولا شك ... فى الواقع لفت نظرى اكثر من نقطه تتماس فيها شخصياتنا ومنها مثلا عملك مع الاطفال  فهو نفس عملى الذى اعشقه ايضا ....كما ان دراستك لعلم النفس  والعلوم الاجتماعية هى نفس مجال دراستى ... كما اننى اعشق الموسيقى جدااااا وخصوصا الشرقية والكلاسيك كمان ويا ريت حضرتك تنزللنا مقطوعات لموزار بالذات لانى بعشق موسيقاه جداااا  اما بالنسبة للعمل الاجتماعى العام فهو احد احلام حياتى واللى ان شاء الله اقدر احققه قريب جدا
> بجد كنت سعيدة وفخورة كمان بالتشابه اللى بينا دا
> ماعنديش اسئلة لانى قررت المشاهدة والاستمتاع فقط 
> تحياتى لهذا الحضور المشرق دائماً قلب مصر




أختي الحبيبة جيهان  :f: 
سعيدة جدا بمتابعتك الرائعة للموضوع 
وصدقيني أنا اللي ليا الشرف على هذا التشابه الجميل في دراستنا وميولنا وهوايتنا الموسيقية 
وبالنسبة لحبنا للعمل مع الأطفال عارفة يا جيهان اشتغلت حاجات كتير بس ملقيتش نفسي إلا مع الأطفال 
ومحسيتش أني قدرت أعمل حاجة وكنت فخورة جدا بيها غير لما وقفت أول مرة على مسرح المدرسة في أول حفلة عملتها مع تلامذتي الصغيرين ياااااه شعور جميل جدا لما تحسي أنك قدرتي تتركي بصمة في قلب طفل يفضل فاكرك بيها طول العمر

والعمل الاجتماعي يا جيهان رائع جدا بيملأ مناطق في قلوبنا ومشاعرنا بيتهيألنا أنها مليانة لكن مش بنشعر أنها كانت فاضية غير لما نندمج في العمل الاجتماعي ويملأ كل جزء في مشاعرنا وكيانا ونقدر ساعتها بس نشعر أننا بنساهم صح في مجتمعنا، إن شاء الله يتوفر لك الوقت والفرصة أنك تقدري تساهمي في العمل الاجتماعي .

ومبسوطة قوي أنك بتحبي الموسيقى الكلاسيك للدرجة دي وبتعشقيها بالشكل دا 

وهديتي ليكي ويارب تعجبك خمس معزوفات لـ Mozart رفعتهم لك مخصوص

mozart greatest hits 04- symphony no[1].40 in g minor


Mozart - Marriage of Figaro

mozart-08-sonata_in_a_k[1].331_turkish_march-rondo_alla_t

Mozart - Oboe Concerto - 1st Movement RS Orchestra

P' Tim, Mozart Violin, Viola and Cello


بتمنى أنهم ينالوا إعجابك إن شاء الله

سعيدة بيكي قوي يا جيهان  وبنقاط التشابه اللي بتجمعنا مع بعض
كل الشكر ليكي على مشاركتك الجميلة 
وفي انتظارك دايما
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *تصفحت الموضوع كله حتى الآن ..أهلا بالرائعة قلب مصر* 
> *حقيقي استمتعت بقراءة ردودك  هنا ومش عارفة ازاي مش لاحظت الموضوع إلا اليوم*
> *جزاكِ الله خيراً وربنا يكرمك في حياتك انتي وأسرتك* 
> 
> *كل الشكر للأستاذ نادر ومجهوده الكبير* 
> *تحياتي وتقديري*


الجميلة ناريمان  :f: 

سعيدة جدا بتصفحك الرائع للموضوع وإعجابك به
ووجودك شرفني وأسعدني

في انتظار تواجدك معانا دايما ناريمان
مع تحياتي وتقديري أختي الحبيبة
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> المُبدعة / قلبُ مصر
> 
> تحيةُ ودٍ وتقدير
> لكِ ....
> ولتلكِ المساحاتِ المعرفيةِ التي تطرحينها
> أمامَ تساؤلاتِ ضيوفك الكرام ...
> 
> رغم كل هذا الإزدحام
> كيف ... ومتى ... تلتقي أصابعُ قلب مصر وأصابع البيانو .....؟
> ...


الرائع حكيم عيون  :f: 
أشكرك على تحيتك الرقيقة وعلى وجودك المميز وكلماتك الطيبة

أحن دوما لهذا الصندوق الأسود القابع في صمت ينتظر على استحياء أن يُكشف عنه غطاؤه حتى يبدأ لحظات جنونه وحنانه وعبثه ، والتقي معه  حينما أجد أصابعه تناديني كي نبدأ سويا لحظات الحياة الحقيقية

فهو الصديق الوفي الذي لا يتغير مهما طال الزمن ، وكلما ابتعدت عنه أجده يُقابلني بشوق وحنان وكأننا لم نفارق بعض أبدا
تمر على أحيانا أيام كثيرة لا أصافحه أو ألقي عليه تحية وأشعر بصمته يناديني 
وبالرغم من ذلك يسامحني فور لقائي بأصابعه البيضاء النقية 
وبمجرد أن أرفع عنه غطاءه وأكشف عن أصابعه النائمة أجدها فرحه وتواقه للنور تسابقني كي تعزف للسماء أجمل الألحان 

المبدع حكيم عيون أشكرك على هذا التواجد  الراقي 
وأنك لمست بسؤالك هذا منطقة قريبة لنفسي

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي الفاضل اسكندراني 
> 
> كعادتك تتحفنا بأجمل المواضيع 
> 
> وأمتع اللقاءات
> 
> شكرا لكل مواضيعك الهادفة ولجهودك الطيبة  
> ...


أختي الحبيبة جدا نور  :f: 
سعيدة جدا بتواجدك معي في الندوة
فأنتي لكِ مكانة خاصة في قلبي
أشكرك على قلبك الناصع البياض
وعلى أحاسيسك الطيبة 
والتي أكن لكِ مثلها وأكثر 
بارك الله فيكي وفي أولادك الطيبين
أشكرك أختي الحبيبة
 :f2:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> 


الفاضل أبو زوبة
أشكرك لتواجدك معنا
دمت بخير
 :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
> أخي العزيز إسكندراني 
> إختيار موفق لإنسان محبوبة من الجميع ، دمثة الخلق ، حلوة المنطق ، تعمل في صمت ، وتتفاني في خدمة الغير دائماً ...
> 
> لدى قلب مصر   مكانة خاصة لدي وإن كنا لانلتقي على صفحات المنتدى كثيراً ...
> 
> منذ تواجدها الأول شعرت بصدقها ومصداقيتها وجديتها في ما تتناوله من قضايا وماتتصدى له من أمور ، ولاأنسى مثلاً مواجهتها مع بلال فضل على صفحات المنتدى من أجل إقتناعها بما ذهبت إليه بذاك الوقت . 
> منتديات كثيرة قد تقيم الأفراح والليالي الملاح لمجرد تسجيل شخصية معروفة كبلال فضل ، ولكن الأمر هنا مختلف بمنتدى أبناء مصر العظيم ، المصداقية والصراحة هى المفتاح الذي يجب أن تملكه لتكون عضواً فاعلاً محترماً بهذا الصرح العظيم ...
> 
> ...


أخي الكريم دراجون شادو  :f: 

أشكر لك كلامك الطيب وشعورك النبيل
سعيدة جدا برأي حضرتك واعتز به كما اعتز بمعرفة حضرتك كثيرا
والشكر لحضرتك مستحق على ما استفدته من قرائتي لموضوعات حضرتك الثرية منذ اشتراكي في أبناء مصر





> ماهو القدر الذي الذي ساهم به علم النفس وتحديداً السلوكية في تحديد كيفية تعاملك مع الغير خلال رحلتك المشوقة وأعمالك المتعددة


أفادني علم النفس في أن أغير نظرتي السطحية الطفولية للأشخاص التي كنت أتعامل بها في بدايات حياتي الجامعية وأن أرى بعين الإنسان الناضج الواعي ما يحويه الكيان الماثل أمامي 
وألا أتسرع أبدا في حكمي على الأشخاص لأن المعدن الحقيقي والمبين للإنسان لا يتضح من اللحظات الأولى أو من السطح ولكن يجب أن يغور الإنسان بداخل من يتحدث معه حتى يعرفه على حقيقته ويخبر معدنه الحقيقي 
بالنسبة للمدرسة السلوكية الحقيقة أفادتني بشكل غير ممكن في بيتي مع أولادي ومع تلامذتي في المدرسة من خلال تطبيقي بشكل كبير لنظرية التعلم الشرطي والثواب والعقاب في مواقف كثيرة ويومية بيني وبين أولادي  وتلامذتي
والحقيقة أن المكافأه والعقاب وخصوصا الإيثاب في حالة فعل الشيئ الصح أو المراد تعلمه كان لها أثر كبير جدا جدا وبشكل غير متصور مع الأطفال وبتعطي نتائج سريعة جدا لتعلم أي مهارة أو تعدديل أي سلوك مراد تعديله


أخي العزيز دراجون شادو صدقني سعيدة جدا جدا بالتحاور مع حضرتك وفي انتظار أسئلتك الراقية 
لك مني كل التقدير والتحية أخي العزيز
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> بارك الله فيك يا سيدتى .. إن ما قد تفضلت بذكره عاليه – من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة – يمثل لب المشاكل التى تؤرق الحياة فى مصر ....
> ففى ذلك الزمان ، و رغم الاحتلال ، إلا أن الحياة السياسية كانت فى قمة رقيها رغم كل ما أريد أن يترسخ فى أذهان الأجيال التالية لسنة 1952 من فساد و اختلال للحياة السياسية ..
> و عقيدتى أن ازدهار الحياة السياسية هو الأساس المتين للحركة الاجتماعية فى كافة مناحيها ، لقد كان للأحزاب فكر و استراتيجيات ، و كانت مساحة الحرية – السياسية و الاجتماعية – واسعة للغاية ، و فى إطار هذا الحراك السياسى ، ظهرت القيادات الفكرية و الفلسفية التى بسطت المشاكل ، و نظرت فى الحلول ، و جمعّت المصريين – فى جمعيات أهلية و حكومية - على قضايا معينة كانت مصر تعانى منها فى ذلك الحين .
> أضرب مثلا : فى مجال التعليم : كانت الصرخة التى أطلقها الدكتور طه حسين " التعليم كالماء و الهواء حق لكل مواطن " ، و سرعان ما أصبحت هذه الصرخة هدفا اجتمع عليه أبناء المجتمع .
> و بمناسبة الحديث عن طه حسين فقد قامت حكومة اسماعيل صدقى بفصله من الجامعة و تعيينه مفتشا بوزارة المعارف – التربية و التعليم حاليا – لموقفه منها ، فما كان من مدير الجامعة آنذاك أحمد لطفى السيد – نهاية العشرينيات أو بداية الثلاثينيات – إلا أن استقال من منصبه احتجاجا على تدخل الحكومة فى شئون الجامعة ، فهب المجتمع كله – أفراده و جماعاته – للدفاع عن حرية الفكر ، مما اضطر الحكومة إلى التراجع و عاد طه حسين و عاد لطفى السيد .(فى هذا ما يؤكد ديناميكية المجتمع و وعيه )
> من هذه الواقعة – التى يبدو أنها خارجة عن سياق الموضوع – أود أن أدلل على أن الحرية أيضا أساس من أسس العمل الوطنى – و أيضا دعامة من دعامات الفكر .
> و لقد مرت بمصر منذ أكثر من خمسين سنة أحداث قضت على حرية الفكر و حرية الحركة الوطنية و قامت الدولة بتأميم كل شئ : الفكر و العمل و الوطنية مما أزهد المصريين فى العمل التطوعى .
> و أعتقد أيضا أن النشاط التطوعى قد بدأ ينمو فى الفترة الأخيرة ، معظمه على يد جماعات دينية معتدلة – أذكر ذلك بعد أن شاهدت و استمعت إلى جهود السيدة الفاضلة ياسمين الخيام التى كانت ضيفة على برنامج العاشرة مساء و عرضت فيها بعض جهود جمعية مسجد الحصرى بمدينة 6 أكتوبر .
> شاكر لك - سيدتى – سعة صدرك وصبرك على إطالتى الحديث .
> مصطفى سلام


أستاذي النبيل مصطفى سلام  :f: 
ما أجمل حديثك الرائع وما تمتعنا به من سلاسة في الأفكار 

بالفعل نحن نفتقد في هذه الأيام المُناخ السياسي الواعي بالرغم من تقدم السنوات واختلافها عن فترة الخمسينات وما كان يُقال عنها في التاريخ

نفتقد حماس الشباب السياسي أو بمعنى أصح تم أجهاضهم فكريا حتى لا يعبروا عن رأيهم أو يحاولوا التعبير عنه
وأصبحت العصا في مقابل الفكرة والخائفين من العصا أصبحوا هم أبناء هذا الجيل 

أستاذي الكريم نحن أصبحنا لا نفتقد فقط النماذج السياسية الواعية ولكننا نفتقد كل ما هو مؤثر في ملامح الحياة الثقافية
أين كُتاب مصر الحاليين أين فناني مصر الحاليين أين النماذج التي استطيع أن أقول أنها تُجمع الشباب حولها
لقد قتلت السلطة فينا كل إبداع وحرمتنا من كل ما يمكن أن ينهض بنا ثقافيا 
حتى معرض الكتاب هذه التظاهرة السنوية أصبحت تجارية أكثر منها ثقافية واضمحلت بها الندوات الحقيقية التي يقابل فيها المصريين كتابهم ولكن أين هم كتابهم الآن ؟
في الخمسينات كان هناك نجيب محفوظ والسباعي وإدريس وفتحي غانم وعبد الحليم محمود عبد الله وعلي أحمد باكثير واحسان عبد القدوس وغيرهم وغيرهم الكثير ممن أثروا الحياة الثقافية والسياسية عبر عقود طويلة ماضية
أين كُتاب هذا الجيل ؟

وأتساءل كثيرا بيني وبين نفسي هل من الممكن أن نرى تغييرا في شبابنا ونجدهم يحمون أفكارهم بأنفسهم ويرعونها حتى تكبر وتصبح أفكارا قومية تقود الأمة بأكملها
أمنية أتمنى أن تتحقق ....

أستاذي الجليل مصطفى سلام سعدت بحوارك جدا وتمنيت ألا ينتهي أرجوك أمتعنا أكثر بأحاديثك الراقية التي تذهب غشاوة القلوب وتعيد صفاء النفس
بارك الله لنا في حضرتك ودمت أبنا مخلصا لمصر
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> كما عودنا الاخ العزيز .. صاحب القلب الكبير والمشاعر الصادقة اسكندراني
> 
> يأتينا بشخصيات محترمة ونماذج قديرة نتعلم منها الكثير في .. في حياتنا العملية
> 
> وشخصية اليوم .. لواحدة من العضوات التي يحترمها الجميع ونقدرها انسانياً
> 
> اتخذت من حبها لوطنها اسماً تعبر به عن نفسها .. واستحقت ان تكون
>  " قلب مصـــر "
> 
> ...


الأخ الكريم شاعر الرومانسية  :f: 

أشكرك على هذا التواجد الجميل معنا
وأشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة جزاك الله خيرا


وبالنسبة للرد على تساءل حضرتك تمويل الصندوق الاجتماعي للمشروعات في الفترة التي كنت أعمل فيها وما تبعها أيضا من سنوات كنت فيها على اتصال بهم  ، كان هذا التمويل ينطبق على كلا الفئتين أما مشروع جديد وليس له أي كيان سابق ولكنه مستوفي للشروط المطلوبة لاستلام القرض ، وأما مشروع قائم بالفعل ويحتاج إلى تمويل جديد ليتوسع وحينها كان يستلزم أن يكتب المستفيد في دراسة الجدوى كل ما سيقوم به من تحديثات في مشروعه سواء في العمالة أو في الانتاج

وليس لدي أي فكرة حاليا إذا كان حدث اختلاف في تمويل القروض وأصبحت للمشروعات القائمة فقط 

وإذا كان هذا القرار حقيقي فمن رأيي أنه خاطئ لأن الشباب المقبل على بدء مشروعات جديدة وليست قائمة من حقه أن ينال القرض حتى يستطيع أن يثبت ذاته وينجح مشروعه 

واعتقد أن هذا الشرط من شروط البنوك الوسيطة وليس الصندوق لأن البنوك هي التي كانت تتدخل دائما وبشكل مستفز حتى تستطيع ضمان استرداد القرض مرة أخرى ولو على حساب نجاح المشروع الذي لا يعنيها في أي شسيئ وليس من أهدافها ولكن هدفها الوحيد ضمان استرداد  القرض والفائدة عليه مرة أخرى

أشكرك أخي الكريم شاعر الرومانسية وسعيدة بوجود حضرتك
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *السلام عليكم ..
> 
> أستاذ نادر ..تحية طيبة لحضرتك ..
> الحقيقة لقاء غني جداً وممتع جداً أحييك عن جد على المجهود المبذول في القاعة والمنتدى عموماً..
> 
> قلب مصر..ماشاء الله يعني مسكت الخشب لاتقلقي
> حقيقي من أجمل اللقاءات اللي قرأتها في المنتدى وكشفت كذا جانب ماكنت أعرفه 
> عارفة الشيء اللي عجبني جداً جداً جداً هو مجال الموسيقى في رياض الأطفال ..
> يمكن علشان أنا نفسي أدخل رياض الأطفال وأتوه هناك فأول ماقرأت الفقرة دي قلت يااااابختك 
> ...


زهراء النقية  :f: 
منورة الندوة وكلماتك أخجلتني  ::$: 
الحمد لله أن اللقاء نال إعجابك 
وتعالي عندي في رياض الأطفال وانتى تلعبي وتغني معانا وتستمتعي بملايكة ربنا على الأرض
وتشوفي البراءة الحقيقية والوشوش الصادقة 
ربنا يسعدك دايما يا زهراء وتنالي كل خير 
كل الشكر ليكي حبيبتي على تواجدك معانا 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> إلى السيدة الأولى للمنتدى
> العزيزة جدا 
> قلب مصر
> تعويضا لكى عن سنوات عمرك
> التى ضاعت مع المشروع الفاشل
> المسمى 
>  الصندوق الاجتماعى  
> والذى كان سببه فشله
> هو أن البنوك المصرية
> ...


أستاذي الجليل دكتور جمال الشربيني  :f: 
أهلا بحضرتك معانا

مين قال بس أنها سنوات ضائعة  :: 

الحمد لله مفيش سنين ضاعت أبدا وكل شيئ الإنسان بيشتغله وبيمر بيه بيكون خبرة في حياته وبيزود من مداركه ووعيه 

والحمد لله استفدت كثيرا جدا من خلال عملي في الصندوق الاجتماعي 
أما عن الحكم على أن المشروع كان فاشل أم ناجح فاعتقد أن أكتر ناس ممكن تحكم على نجاح الصندوق أو فشله هم المستفيدين من قروض الصندوق
واللي قدر الصندوق أنه يغير كتير منهم وينقلهم من حالة البطالة لحالة العمل
ودا مش معناه أنه كان مشروع إيجابي فقط ، أيضا كان به من السلبيات الكثيرة التي أعاقت فكرته

استمتعت بوجود حضرتك معانا دكتور جمال
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> أختاه قلب مصر
> هل تسمحي لي أن أضيف التالي بالنسبة لهذه المشكلة القابله للتكرار في المستقبل القريب والبعيد وذلك حتي يكتمل حلك للمشكله من جذورها  لا بد من التالي:
> 
> علي هذا الشاب الصغير التحرك في جماعات من المدرسة وإليهاتشجيع هذا الشاب وغيره من الشباب علي الإنضمام للأحزاب السياسية كخطوه هامه نحو التغيير للأفضلالضغط  علي الحكومه من خلال هذه الأحزاب السياسيه  ومن خلال منظمات حقوق الإنسان بزيادة دوريات الشرطة السائره والراكبه في الشوارع  وفي  حالة  عدم  إستجابة  لهذا المطلب  الحيوي  فليس  أمام الأهالي إلا توليهم تأمين الأمن بأنفسهم في شوارعهم وأحيائهم السكنيةمعرفه الأسباب  الجذرية لمشاكل هؤلاء المنحرفين  والتي أكيد من أسبابها الجذرية  البطالة  والتسرب المبكر  من التعليم  وإنتشار  المخدرات  ومن ثم  حل  مشاكلهم  حتي  يعود الأمن والأمان  إلي الشارع المصري


إضافات في محلها أستاذي دكتور جمال وبشكرك عليها 
لأن فعلا هذه المشكلة قد تصيب أبناؤنا في أي وقت ويجب عليهم أن يتعلموا كيف يكون التصرف في حال التعرض لهم 
تحياتي أستاذي الفاضل
 :f2:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الابنة العزيزة الفاضلة / قلب مصر ( أم يوسف )
بسم الله ما شاء الله. ربنا يحرسك ويحميك. ما أجمل أن نمزج الدراسة بالخبرة وأرى تنوع دراساتك وتنوع مجالات عملك وهذا كله يضاف لأخلاقك الحميدة الطيبة فكان الناتج بالتأكيد سيدة أعمال ناجحة هى قلب مصر.
أحببت عملك في مجال رياض الأطفال فهو قريب منى لأن ابنتي أم جنة مدرسة رياض أطفال لذا أعلم الآن أن بداخلك قلب طفل صغير فلا يمكن أحد النجاح في هذا المضمار إلا لو كان بداخله طفل عطوف ( بارك الله لك في أولادك وأسرتك )
أسمحى لي بأسئلة بسيطة من رجل لا يمت للأعمال بصلة :
1-	بالنسبة للصندوق الاجتماعي وأنت ضمن العاملين به فأنني أجد علامات استفهام من بعض الشباب على مشاريعه وطرق اعتماد القروض وحجمها والروتين الذي يقابلهم لحين إتمام إجراءات القروض الخاصة بمشاريعهم فهل هناك نية لتطوير الصندوق وتوسيع مجاله ؟
2-	ما أصعب التوفيق بين العمل والتفرغ لبناء الأسرة وفى رأيك متى تتوقف السيدة عن العمل لصالح الأسرة ؟ 
3-	مجالات عملك كانت كلها في قلب البشر وغير بعيدة عنهم وبلا شك فأن هذا النوع من العمل يحتاج لموهبة خاصة وهل يمكن لأحد اكتساب هذه الصفات دون أن تكون لديه الموهبة ؟
4-	أين ترين موقع سيدات الأعمال في مصر من سوق العمل ومدى نجاحهم .؟
5-	العلاقة بين إدارة الموارد البشرية ورجال الأعمال تحتاج لتوضيح فهلا تفضلت بالتوضيح ؟
مرة أخرى سعيد بك وبإجاباتك وأعتذر عن تأخيري في الاشتراك .
أشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## قلب مصر

> الابنة العزيزة الفاضلة / قلب مصر ( أم يوسف )
> بسم الله ما شاء الله. ربنا يحرسك ويحميك. ما أجمل أن نمزج الدراسة بالخبرة وأرى تنوع دراساتك وتنوع مجالات عملك وهذا كله يضاف لأخلاقك الحميدة الطيبة فكان الناتج بالتأكيد سيدة أعمال ناجحة هى قلب مصر.
> أحببت عملك في مجال رياض الأطفال فهو قريب منى لأن ابنتي أم جنة مدرسة رياض أطفال لذا أعلم الآن أن بداخلك قلب طفل صغير فلا يمكن أحد النجاح في هذا المضمار إلا لو كان بداخله طفل عطوف ( بارك الله لك في أولادك وأسرتك )


الوالد الفاضل سيد جعيتم  :f: 
بداية بعتذر لحضرتك جدا ولكل المشاركين في الندوة عن تأخرى في التواجد
سعيدة جدا بوجود حضرتك معانا في الندوة 
فحضرتك من أرقى الشخصيات الذين تعاملت معهم في أبناء مصر
بارك الله لنا في حضرتك 
ربنا يكرمك على كلماتك الطيبة يارب وبالنسبة لماذ ذكرته حضرتك 
أحب وظيفة لي وأقربها إلى قلبي هي الوظيفة التي عيني فيها ربي وهي كونى أم في المقام الأول
ولذا لم أشعر في أي يوم من الأيام ابدا بأنني سيدة أعمال 
وبالنسبة لمجال عملي كمدرسة رياض أطفال فهو الأقرب لوظيفتي المختارة من الله لي ومارستها على نطاق أوسع وأصبحت أم لعدد أكبر من الأطفال الذين لم ألدهم ولكنهم شكلوا بداخلي وجدانا لن ينمحي مع مرور الزمن

بارك الله لك في جنة وأن جنة  :: 




> أسمحى لي بأسئلة بسيطة من رجل لا يمت للأعمال بصلة :
> 1-	بالنسبة للصندوق الاجتماعي وأنت ضمن العاملين به فأنني أجد علامات استفهام من بعض الشباب على مشاريعه وطرق اعتماد القروض وحجمها والروتين الذي يقابلهم لحين إتمام إجراءات القروض الخاصة بمشاريعهم فهل هناك نية لتطوير الصندوق وتوسيع مجاله ؟



أهلا بحضرتك وبكل أسئلتك والدي الفاضل  :f: 
بالنسبة للإجابة على سؤال حضرتك الأول
فحقيقة ليس لدي علم إن كانت هناك نية لتطوير عمل الصندوق أم لا بحكم السلبيات التي حدثت في الماضي وذلك لأنني لم أعد أعمل معهم منذ أكثر من عشر سنوات
ولكن يتضح لي من خلال الإعلانات التي أراها عن الصندوق أنه قاعدة المستفيدين به أصبحت كبيرة وعلى نطاق أوسع مما كانت عليه في الماضي
وهذا في حذ ذاته سبب قوي كي يراجعوا الإمكانيات التي يمنحونها للشباب حتى تصبح أكثر نيسيرا وأكثر إفادة لهم




> 2-	ما أصعب التوفيق بين العمل والتفرغ لبناء الأسرة وفى رأيك متى تتوقف السيدة عن العمل لصالح الأسرة ؟


فعلا التوفيق بين العمل والتفرغ لبناء الأسرة صعب جدا ومتعب ومرهق إلى أقصى الحدود ، ولا يتوفر هذا التوفيق إلا بمساعدة الأسرة ككل وتعاونها والمودة والرحمة
وتتوقف السيدة فورا عن العمل لصالح الأسرة عندما تشعر أن احد أفراد أسرتها يحتاج لها وأن هذا الاحتياج لن يشبع إلا بتواجدها وتركها العمل وهنا تكون لفرد الأسرة الأولوية عن العمل




> 3-	مجالات عملك كانت كلها في قلب البشر وغير بعيدة عنهم وبلا شك فأن هذا النوع من العمل يحتاج لموهبة خاصة وهل يمكن لأحد اكتساب هذه الصفات دون أن تكون لديه الموهبة ؟


الموهبة فضل من الله عز وجل ، ومن لا يملكها فأن الخبرة في أحيان كثيرة تعوض افتقاد الموهبة وتكمل ما تكمله الموهبة من صفات الشخص




> 4-	أين ترين موقع سيدات الأعمال في مصر من سوق العمل ومدى نجاحهم .؟


نسبة سيدات الأعمال في مصر قليلة جدا ولكن هذا لا ينفي أن هناك نماذج ناجحة جدا منهن أبدين نتائج مبهرة في تجاربهن العملية





> 5-	العلاقة بين إدارة الموارد البشرية ورجال الأعمال تحتاج لتوضيح فهلا تفضلت بالتوضيح ؟
> مرة أخرى سعيد بك وبإجاباتك وأعتذر عن تأخيري في الاشتراك .
> أشكرك ودمت بخير



العلاقة بين إدارة الموارد البشرية ورجال الأعمال علاقة نظيمية
فالموارد البشرية تنظم عمل رجال الأعمال وتهيئ لهم أفضل السبل وأفضل الكفاءات لإنجاز أعمالهم في أقصر وقت مع أفضل نتيجة

بشكر حضرتك جدا جدا أستاذي ووالدي الغالي سيد جعيتم
واتمنى أن أراك دائما في أطيب صحة وحال
مع وافر تقديري واحترامي لحضرتك

----------


## قلب مصر

أخي العزيز اسكندراني
أخواني وأخواتي الأعزاء أبناء مصر
أشكركم كثيرا على استضافتي في هذه الندوة الرائعة
التي أضافت لي الكثير وتعلمت منها الكثير
من الحوارات والنقاشات مع أبناء مصر الأعزاء
أخي العزيز اسكندراني أشكرك على أنك أتحت لي هذه الفرصة الرائعة من التعلم والاستزادة 
من خلال استضافتك لي في هذا الصالون الرائع
دمتم جمبعا بكل خير 
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 

قلب مصر 

نتوجه لك بالشكر والتقدير على هذه الندوه الرائعة 

وما اضفتيه لنا من معلومات مفيده وقيمة 

وهو العهد بك دائما 

فى الختام لك منا ارق التهانى على النجاح الباهر لهذه الندوه 

واتمنى لك دائما النجاح والتوفيق فى كل حياتك 

دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اتوجه  فى الختام بالشكر الى

الاستاذة القديرة لولى على تصميماتها وجهودها الرائعة



الاستاذ ايمن خطاب 



الاستاذة هايدى دياب 



الاخت العزيزة سوما 



الاخت العزيزة جيهان محمد على 



الاخ العزيز ليدر 



الاخت jasmine rose  



الاستاذ القدير  مصطفى سلام 



الاخت الفاضلة رحمة 



الاخت العزيزة فراشة 



الاخ العزيز الدكتور القواس 



الاخت العزيزة لميس الامام 



الاخت العزيزة سابرينا 



الاستاذ القدير عاطف هلال 



الاخت العزيزة لمسه 



الاخت العزيزة نبع الوفاء 



الاخت العزيزة اموووله 



الاخت الفاضلة  قيثارة 



الاخ العزيز الصعيدى 



الاخ العزيز دكتور عصام كابو 



اخى الشقى  اهلاوى شديد (قلبى معاكم )



اختى العزيزة ناريمان



الاستاذ القدير حكيم عيووون



الاخت العزيز نور 



اخى العزيز ابو زوبة 



اخى الغالى دراجون شادو 



اخى العزيز شاعر الرومانسية 



ابنتى الغالية زهراء 



 دكتور مهندس  جمال الشربينى 



الاستاذ الفاضل سيد جعيتم 

دمتم جميع بخير وود وحبه وعطاء

----------

